# VISUAL ECHO!



## Bitter Jeweler

Would you like to play a game, with your pictures?

VISUAL ECHO!

Look at the last posted photo, and find one of your own that echoes something about it. Try to keep the echo tight. I mean, no seven obscure degrees of separation. 

You can echo color, form, shape, lines, composition, color, subject, etc.

When you post your image, also rate the relationship of the last image, to the one before it from one to ten, ten behind close relationship, one being too loosely related.

If you have a question, ask!
I am sure after a few images are posted, the idea will be clear.


Are you game?


Start with this!


----------



## mishele

Peak....???


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Wonderful. I was wondering what somebody would pick out of that one,


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Previous relationship: 7


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

A ship on the water!  Did you take that during your days as a Pirate?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## thetrue




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## thetrue

You just wait Mr. Jewelry man, I have something for you when I get home from the shop.


----------



## mishele

Sorry thetrue, snooze, you lose!!


----------



## sm4him

This looks like fun! As soon as I can get enough done on this project I'm buried under right now, I'll be digging through my pictures and joining in!
Or maybe taking a NEW picture with my NEW D7000...that is on a FedEx truck in my town Right. Now. for delivery!!!! And here I am at work... :waiting:


----------



## ryanwaff

View attachment 26795


----------



## JAC526

YELLOW!




untitled-7327 by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## deeky

It's like Uno of the photo world!  I'll play on the yellow.




IMG_0519a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ending the yellow theme I give you red and purple bee.


----------



## DannyLewis

View attachment 26804


----------



## thetrue

How is this now all flowers? Mish, I'm still not home yet anyway haha


----------



## PixelRabbit

Getting loose here... like a moth to the flame!


----------



## JAC526

Ooooohhh fire.....




untitled-8043 by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Ah. A setting sun! 




3438_Sonnenuntergang_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto

Silhouette (works with both of the last two posted)


----------



## JAC526

untitled-7854 by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## JAC526

jowensphoto said:


> Silhouette (works with both of the last two posted)
> View attachment 26806



You are an overachiever!


----------



## jhodges10

It's a crappy pic but I wanted to play so deal with it.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ah Dog Blood!!


----------



## LaFoto

Cute. A cat's nose!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## sm4him

Finally home so I can play!

Water:






I thought we were also supposed to be rating the photo above according to how well they "linked" to the one before them?
Bitter's nosed out a 10.


----------



## fjrabon

IMG_5093 by franklinrabon, on Flickr


----------



## haynie90

Animals
(older shot not so good)


----------



## haynie90

Piss! Do i loose if people posted ahead of me rendering my submission off topic?


----------



## fjrabon

haynie90 said:


> Piss! Do i loose if people posted ahead of me rendering my submission off topic?



You had water in the picture, so you got in the backdoor, haha


----------



## LaFoto

So does SPLASHING AROUND IN WATER still count?




0436 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

I see your man made dots and give you some mother nature made.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Nice echo!


----------



## sm4him

Okay, this one might be a stretch...but I'm going on the lines leading out from the splash...


----------



## thetrue

Hope this one counts:





Crappy iPhone style - camera was at home!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_7941 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Mishele, #44 was hard! Pixel Rabbit recovered nicely!
*note to self... Key word all my Flickr images! ***GAH***


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Mishele, #44 was hard! Pixel Rabbit recovered nicely!
> *note to self... Key word all my Flickr images! ***GAH***


I have a photobucket and flickr...lol I hear ya!!


----------



## mishele

Close enough? lol


----------



## PixelRabbit

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Mishele, #44 was hard! Pixel Rabbit recovered nicely!
> *note to self... Key word all my Flickr images! ***GAH***







I knew I had it.... somewhere lol
Oddly the daisy has me stumped ???


----------



## deeky

A blossom with bokeh.




IMG_0909b by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

One thing in a field...(I was going to go with fuzzy, but didn't want another run of animal picks.LOL)


----------



## mishele

God this is old....lol Diamonds!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

closer...


----------



## ryanwaff

Angular, like the walls of an old building.


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## Tuffythepug

Triangle shape


----------



## LaFoto

Sorry, have to return to the animal-theme, as I must answer to Tuffy's photo with the one and only heron-photo I have: 




497_BrandenburgerNiederhavel_banks von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

Animal...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## bentcountershaft

Out of focus back ground.


----------



## sm4him

Ninja'd again...okay, so I'll change my photo from a water reflection to... wire fencing...


----------



## bentcountershaft

Colorful background.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## thetrue

Damnit, I seriously have to add tags to every photo I've ever taken!!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_9745 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## deeky

Let's go to the high-key perspective.




IMG_0898a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## MK3Brent

Medium Voltage Power Products.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Tuffythepug

the beard


----------



## sm4him

orange and yellow







Oh, and by the way...


Bitter Jeweler said:


>



:heart:


----------



## Tuffythepug

orange and yellow again


----------



## mishele

Dang, it I was slow!! lol


----------



## sm4him

Blinds


----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Mishele, #44 was hard! Pixel Rabbit recovered nicely!
> *note to self... Key word all my Flickr images! ***GAH***





thetrue said:


> Damnit, I seriously have to add tags to every photo I've ever taken!!!!!



Not ONLY do I need to do a MUCH better job of tagging, I need to get more of my photos UP on Flickr. I keep seeing photos that make me think, "oh, I could use this..." but then I discuss "this" is not uploaded to my Flickr yet.



mishele said:


> Dang, it I was slow!! lol



Yeah, I'm finding a HUGE part of the challenge to be getting it posted before someone else posts and sends it in a different direction!  But, that's also making it more fun--knowing you have to think a connection QUICKLY, find the stupid photo quickly and get yours in before a ninja comes along...


----------



## PixelRabbit

I think this echo's Sharon's colours ....


----------



## mishele




----------



## thetrue

Wow, mishele, that's beautiful


----------



## mishele

thetrue said:


> Wow, mishele, that's beautiful


Well, thank you!!


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## jhodges10




----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto

Green droplet it is? OK, so it is a green droplet.




NewDroplets_005 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

.











.


----------



## LaFoto

Stripes?




0080_Rivikken_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

OK, these are not quite as straight...


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## Demers18

Pine tree






[/URL] Degeneration by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Banff Springs HDR - Take 2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Derrel

Misty Summit Climb
in echo of post #90


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

*SNIPED!*

Well, instead of chairs relating, it's now the van.


----------



## Demers18

Man this is going fast...

Vehicle



[IM


G]

 Becoming One - Part 1 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_1625 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Demers18

The wheel






[/URL] _MG_2770-ASBS by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Derrel

Kool-Aid Sunrise


----------



## LaFoto

0031_Nebel in Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Demers18

I know this is a terrible photo but it was my first attempt at trying product photogrphy and DIY light set-up, but needless to say that glass needs some beer 







[/URL] Sleeman Wood by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

Edit: I just got shafted... Nice work Lafoto 
But you do need water to make beer. Does that count?


----------



## deeky

And then there was none.....




IMG_1060a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_0814 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MK3Brent

Dunno what that is...


----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto

Trying to echo Demers18's photo...




0863_BroKyrka_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

*DANG!*
Mishele was faster...


----------



## mishele

LOL Yours works better!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_9419b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Lock


----------



## mishele




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Postal Nest by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Demers18

Man your fast Mish!

I'm just lucky mine still fit with the dials lol


----------



## Derrel

View attachment 26954

echo of post #113, Corvette's speedometer


----------



## Demers18

MK3Brent said:


> Dunno what that is...




Crooked fork on a birdhouse. Use as the perch


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Demers18 said:


> Man your fast Mish!
> 
> I'm just lucky mine still fit with the dials lol



Same here. LOL


----------



## mishele

Demers18 said:


> Man your fast Mish!
> 
> I'm just lucky mine still fit with the dials lol


I gotz my sh.it up and ready to go....lol


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Notice1 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bentcountershaft

I'm gonna have to pass out some ludes so I can keep up.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] On the edge by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele

Kauai!!!


----------



## Derrel

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Reflections by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Demers18

mishele said:


> Kauai!!!



That spot looks very very familiar....

That is up past Hanalei on the North shore where you have to hike down from the parking on the top of the hill?


----------



## mishele

Demers18...It was taken at Queen's Bath! It is on the North Shore in Princeville. You had to park and hike down a hill. We had 18-30ft. waves that day....amazing!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## deeky

Different level of standing by the water.




IMG_0185a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

DUCK!


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_7523a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

water ripples


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

*sniped*
Next person go off Pixel Rabbits image.


----------



## Mully




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## deeky

Verticle lines.




IMG_1061a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt

Vertical beams


----------



## thetrue

Funny location Kathy! :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto

Verticals




0105_Lisbon_BuildingSite von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## deeky

Reflection of light.




IMG_0039b1 copy by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Okay, well I've shared this one before, but not in this thread.


----------



## JAC526

Biltmore_Pond_BW_@ by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_1176-Winter Spirit by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_9523 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## kundalini




----------



## sm4him




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_1015-3 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## LaFoto

The stranger kind of "graffiti"...




0162_Lisbon von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

That's some cool graffiti.


----------



## thetrue

Corinna, is that Bitter on the wall?


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Demers18

[/url] Aged by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kathyt

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Love this image. This would look amazing on a metal print. ( sorry to screw up the flow)


----------



## kathyt

concrete


----------



## Demers18

[/url] Doll-Cross by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kathyt




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## jowensphoto

stone face


----------



## texkam




----------



## JAC526

I like that shot texkam.


----------



## Forkie

Fabiana by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

You recognise the echo?


----------



## Demers18

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You recognise the echo?



Pattern on the shirt and the bench?


----------



## LaFoto

(How about the star that's her earring and the star on the flag? Just as an idea... maybe??? )


----------



## Forkie

Edit:  removed.  Posted in error :blushing:


----------



## Forkie

LaFoto said:


> (How about the star that's her earring and the star on the flag? Just as an idea... maybe??? )



Subtle!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Demers18

Very subtle






[/url] BBall2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## JAC526

Finally got one to contribute:




untitled-7815 by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt

Smoke and dust


----------



## bentcountershaft

Whoops.  Never mind.  Carry on.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## mishele

bent, do you need some help? lol


----------



## PixelRabbit

I was scrolling through on my iPod, went from Kathy's smoke and dust... Turn the page and see just a white square as the preview and chuckle... Think "well played Bent".... Then the broken link showed...damn rural Internet!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I give up.  Imageshack does not want to play with me today.


----------



## bentcountershaft

This is not the image I wanted to post but I'm being punished by the photo gods so this is what you get.


----------



## sm4him

Not posting a photo right now, just making an interesting aside (interesting to me, anyway!):

Bitter started this thread in May. of 2011! In two days, it got 4 replies, two of them from the OP. Then it died.

Flash forward to two days ago, when Bitter decided to post in it again. And now, it seems to have gone the TPF version of "viral"...we're up to over 200 posts now and still going strong.
Just an interesting observation on timing and how & why some threads "catch on" and some languish in obscurity.

I am immensely glad that THIS one was resurrected! It's a great brain exercise, and really interesting to see the elements that different people kind of "latch onto" in a photo and compare that to what *I* saw.

Sorry...back to our regularly scheduled photo "echoing."


----------



## Mully




----------



## JAC526

sm4him said:


> Not posting a photo right now, just making an interesting aside (interesting to me, anyway!):
> 
> Bitter started this thread in May. of 2011! In two days, it got 4 replies, two of them from the OP. Then it died.
> 
> Flash forward to two days ago, when Bitter decided to post in it again. And now, it seems to have gone the TPF version of "viral"...we're up to over 200 posts now and still going strong.
> Just an interesting observation on timing and how & why some threads "catch on" and some languish in obscurity.
> 
> I am immensely glad that THIS one was resurrected! It's a great brain exercise, and really interesting to see the elements that different people kind of "latch onto" in a photo and compare that to what *I* saw.
> 
> Sorry...back to our regularly scheduled photo "echoing."



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Somewhere there's an "I Spy" thread that was similar but died out over the last year or so, so maybe the board wasn't ready for this thread when it first came along but now people are getting a year's worth of I Spy out of their system.

Either that or everyone has been drinking.


----------



## Derrel

bokeh balls, Christmas, 2005


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Derrel

_f/2.8 1/30 sec ISO 400_
umbrella flash gelled w TN-A1, 
camera WB set to Incandescent


----------



## deeky

Let's get this moving again.  Here's another serious portrait.  It is actually pretty close to his color - my little whitey.




IMG_0345a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## thetrue

sm4him said:


> Not posting a photo right now, just making an interesting aside (interesting to me, anyway!):
> 
> Bitter started this thread in May. of 2011! In two days, it got 4 replies, two of them from the OP. Then it died.
> 
> Flash forward to two days ago, when Bitter decided to post in it again. And now, it seems to have gone the TPF version of "viral"...we're up to over 200 posts now and still going strong.
> Just an interesting observation on timing and how & why some threads "catch on" and some languish in obscurity.
> 
> I am immensely glad that THIS one was resurrected! It's a great brain exercise, and really interesting to see the elements that different people kind of "latch onto" in a photo and compare that to what *I* saw.
> 
> Sorry...back to our regularly scheduled photo "echoing."


If you notice, it was Bitter who resurrected it, to boot!


----------



## sm4him

yellow flowers...


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## bentcountershaft

Edit:  Dammit


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_7382a2 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## jhodges10

F


----------



## BrianV

"After the Rain"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

sm4him said:


> Not posting a photo right now, just making an interesting aside (interesting to me, anyway!):
> 
> Bitter started this thread in May. of 2011! In two days, it got 4 replies, two of them from the OP. Then it died.
> 
> Flash forward to two days ago, when Bitter decided to post in it again. And now, it seems to have gone the TPF version of "viral"...we're up to over 200 posts now and still going strong.
> Just an interesting observation on timing and how & why some threads "catch on" and some languish in obscurity.
> 
> I am immensely glad that THIS one was resurrected! It's a great brain exercise, and really interesting to see the elements that different people kind of "latch onto" in a photo and compare that to what *I* saw.
> 
> Sorry...back to our regularly scheduled photo "echoing."



Yeah, I am impressed by the activity this time. 
I bumped it because I am weary of the Philophotosophical discussions, and I wanted some Phuntography.

I personally am enjoying seeing the varied images that may not ever have been posted for CC, and for old images worth a second look. I loved Derrel's water glass on a patio table. I hope people keep having fun with this. It's cool to scroll through a page of 30+\- images and seeing the relationships.


:thumbup:


----------



## Tuffythepug

Bitter Jeweler said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not posting a photo right now, just making an interesting aside (interesting to me, anyway!):
> 
> Bitter started this thread in May. of 2011! In two days, it got 4 replies, two of them from the OP. Then it died.
> 
> Flash forward to two days ago, when Bitter decided to post in it again. And now, it seems to have gone the TPF version of "viral"...we're up to over 200 posts now and still going strong.
> Just an interesting observation on timing and how & why some threads "catch on" and some languish in obscurity.
> 
> I am immensely glad that THIS one was resurrected! It's a great brain exercise, and really interesting to see the elements that different people kind of "latch onto" in a photo and compare that to what *I* saw.
> 
> Sorry...back to our regularly scheduled photo "echoing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am impressed by the activity this time.
> I bumped it because I am weary of the Philophotosophical discussions, and I wanted some Phuntography.
> 
> I personally am enjoying seeing the varied images that may not ever have been posted for CC, and for old images worth a second look. I loved Derrel's water glass on a patio table. I hope people keep having fun with this. It's cool to scroll through a page of 30+\- images and seeing the relationships.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...



Yeah.   this has been fun.   It's surprising to see how many people have photos that fit so well with (echo) the posts of others.     Some of them are quite remarkable.   I think most of us who have been shooting photos for quite a while have a stock of images that are ripe for the plucking in a thread like this.   And they don't have to be technically perfect and stand up to strict criticism since it's all for fun


----------



## bentcountershaft

Photos?  On a photo forum?  That's so blasé, Bitter.

:lmao:





175a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt

water


----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_1548 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mully




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffythepug

Ivy


----------



## JAC526




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## JAC526

This is so fun.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## MK3Brent

[h=1]Sacra Di San Michele (Italy)[/h]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

*MICHELE!!!!!* lol  *EDIT...* DAMN YOU, BITTER!! YOU BEAT ME TO IT!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

mishele said:


> *MICHELE!!!!!* lol  *EDIT...* DAMN YOU, BITTER!! YOU BEAT ME TO IT!!


Funny how it works in a different way. LOL


----------



## mishele

Try again!!* EDIT*.....YOU BEAT ME AGAIN!!! LOL Now the doors don't work!!
********


----------



## jhodges10

Glasses


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

@mishele


----------



## mishele

*Celebrity*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

*shakesfistatmishele*


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> *shakesfistatmishele*


Gotta be fast my friend!!  LOL You are still one up on me!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm playing on  an iPad, so loading pages, and browser crashes are slowin' me down.


----------



## kundalini

A day late and a dollar short...... trying to keep up with mishele.


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm playing on  an iPad, so loading pages, and browser crashes are slowin' me down.


Sure, likely story!!


----------



## kathyt

Celebrity. Sorry about my huge logo. I don't know why it looks that big and I am too lazy to go to my main computer and re-export.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## kundalini




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## kundalini

goddammit mish, photobuckect is slow as hell.....


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

bentcountershaft said:


>


----------



## bentcountershaft

Gotta love the Louisville Science Center!


----------



## MK3Brent

Couldn't resist eh?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

REGROUP!

:lmao:


----------



## MK3Brent

Bitter Jeweler said:


> REGROUP!
> 
> :lmao:




Group?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Nice reboot. I'm gonna take a break and give kundalini a chance.


----------



## mishele




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_0468a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## jhodges10

Musician


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## deeky

Gotta love those big, all natural smiles.  Riding a gorilla....




IMG_0015b by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nice reboot. I'm gonna take a break and give kundalini a chance.



That's all l I could ask for, just a chance. :sad:


----------



## jhodges10

I like turtles


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_7348a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## JAC526

bentcountershaft said:


> IMG_7348a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr



This is what this thread needed.  No doubt about it.  Turtles ****ing is so much win.


----------



## mishele

Bent...you just won the thread!!


----------



## kathyt

Ummmm, well. Let me dig and see what I have that resembles this.


----------



## mishele

Close?! lol


----------



## jhodges10

bentcountershaft said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bentcountershaft/8045814770/
> IMG_7348a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr



So much for the beautiful memory of taking my son to the zoo.


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## kundalini




----------



## MK3Brent

and then this?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Glasses


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## kathyt




----------



## texkam




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## CameraEye333

Hi. Can I play too?
<---newbie


----------



## bentcountershaft

Welcome, CameraEye


----------



## jhodges10

Anyone noticing a theme to my pics. God I have to get away from my family.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

A boy and his pulled pork in Cincinnati...


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## JAC526

Bitter Jeweler said:


> A boy and his pulled pork in Cincinnati...



You ever make it down to Cincy and I'll take you to the best barbeque place I have found just about anywhere.


----------



## mishele

Come on guys, I didn't eat breakfast!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


> Come on guys, I didn't eat breakfast!!


----------



## jhodges10

JAC526 said:
			
		

> You ever make it down to Cincy and I'll take you to the best barbeque place I have found just about anywhere.



If you're not going to share in the open at least PM me where you're talking about. That pic was at Jim Dandy's which is some damn good food itself.


----------



## jhodges10

First attempt at using a turkey fryer. Turned out the thermometer I was using was broken.


----------



## JAC526

jhodges10 said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever make it down to Cincy and I'll take you to the best barbeque place I have found just about anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not going to share in the open at least PM me where you're talking about. That pic was at Jim Dandy's which is some damn good food itself.
Click to expand...


Place is called Ely's on River Road.  It is a cash only, bring your own beer, and eat outside on picnic tables kind of place.  In fact there is an open field behind the place that they just kind of took over.

It is damn good.  I get the rib tips and proceed to make a giant mess.


----------



## PixelRabbit

From well done to raw!
(Took this yesterday lol, ingredients for chili, BBQ meatballs and corned beef for the freezer)


----------



## jake337

You need a clean sharp knife to chop all them veggies!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Nice one Jake, your green sent me here...




IMG_4177 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him




----------



## PixelRabbit

Cut Field by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## jhodges10

Two in a row without my kid. I must be jelly 'cause I'm on a roll.  Greenery BTW.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Woot J! Then and now? 




IMG_2735 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

Fence




IMG_7622a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## JAC526




----------



## bentcountershaft

Churchill Downs 121a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_6187 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## kundalini




----------



## jamesbjenkins

thetrue said:


> Hope this one counts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy iPhone style - camera was at home!



Crappy iPhone style is better than Gangham Style any day...


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## JAC526

Where's invisible with that creepy ass doll when you need him?


----------



## Bend The Light

Is she or isn't she? by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Oops Trolled AND Ninja Barbie! 
(Nice one Bend!)


----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele

LOL Nice tag on the page!! Who did that?!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I wish I could take credit for that.


----------



## mishele




----------



## kundalini




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## JAC526

Man's best friend:


----------



## mishele




----------



## kundalini




----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## Derrel




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## jhodges10

Full disclosure, this is a pic we bought at the hospital and own the digital copy of, I didn't take it.


----------



## Bend The Light

8-7-2012 Raegan and daddy v3 BC by CTS.Studio1, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## JAC526

untitled-8028 by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Too get away from the babies and children...LOL



Yay! My phone and internet service is back up at work. I can play again!
I actually got a lot of work done with no phone or intertubes for a day and a half.
I _should _probably think about that. *meh*


----------



## PixelRabbit

^^yum!




exercise in hatching by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Too get away from the babies and children...LOL



Thank you, sir.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kundalini




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## PixelRabbit

Oops, that one was aimed at Bitter's but I suppose it still kinda works lol


----------



## kundalini

PixelRabbit said:


> Oops, that one was aimed at Bitter's but I suppose it still kinda works lol



and I had my sights on you.


----------



## Derrel

Crow Staple. October,2003

(Nikon D1, 400mm f/3.5 EDIF)


----------



## BrianV

B


----------



## kundalini

Gonna go with a flightless bird.........


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my ... it's no longer "wings" - or "birds"... it's "poop" now... can't come up with anything here... too bad.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I CAN!


----------



## LaFoto

Well, it comes out of the ?






Rear.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kundalini

for reference......
*Click*


----------



## sm4him

Edit: Ninja'd, but insect still applies


----------



## kundalini




----------



## LaFoto

OK, it's still "insects on..." leaves or petal or what?




0215_14-June_NelsonDeweyStatePark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Insectless Plant


----------



## sm4him




----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto

Closest flower close-up I can find...




3109_TjelvarsGrab_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Pallycow




----------



## sm4him




----------



## LaFoto

OK, "purple" then, but moving away from the close-ups of flowers... and stamen.




0355_17-June_Minneapolis von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Bend The Light

Gone for a Burton by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto

0078_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## thetrue

Nobody do anything!!!!!! I have one!!!!! Wait!!!!!!


----------



## BrianV

b


----------



## bentcountershaft

068b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Well F me...lol
Too late!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

We mind so well.


----------



## MK3Brent

File organization folks!


----------



## MK3Brent

bridge


----------



## bentcountershaft

Slightly elevated position.




IMG_0470a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## thetrue

Edit: FAIL


----------



## mishele




----------



## bentcountershaft

Guy in a hat.


----------



## MK3Brent

Guy in a helmet.


----------



## thetrue

Girl with head gear? LMAO


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

That's great!


----------



## thetrue




----------



## mishele

Edit...F me!


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## thetrue

HA I win Mishele!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Pallycow




----------



## thetrue




----------



## Mully




----------



## thetrue

I get to stay in my zoo photos! LOL


----------



## MK3Brent

Cutest thread ever!


----------



## Mully

My Llama Confetti


----------



## Pallycow




----------



## Trever1t

Pablo by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## thetrue




----------



## mishele

Gotta have some...


----------



## Mully




----------



## bentcountershaft

This is just a ploy to get my cock out, isn't it?


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## thetrue

bentcountershaft said:


> This is just a ploy to get my cock out, isn't it?


jwbryson made a thread for that....:lmao:


----------



## mishele

:waiting:


----------



## thetrue

Camo!


----------



## Mully

bentcountershaft said:


> This is just a ploy to get my cock out, isn't it?



Go for it !!!!   Does it crow?


----------



## bentcountershaft

You'll have to settle for my ass.


----------



## BrianV

P


----------



## thetrue

Sooooooo-EEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mishele

Sorry, gotta do it!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I already posted my pork chop shots this morning.

Oh, and thetrue, that rhino shot is really nice.


----------



## thetrue

bentcountershaft said:


> I already posted my pork chop shots this morning.
> 
> Oh, and thetrue, that rhino shot is really nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

mishele said:


> Sorry, gotta do it!!


----------



## mishele

LOL LOVE IT!!! Gotta love some cock soup!!!
BTW...you're one sexy ***** in that picture!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I tried the C0CK Soup. It was *meh*

Too salty!

 But most instant soups are too salty.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I have no idea where to go with this now, so I'm going with a shot that has Bitter in it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I tried the C0CK Soup. It was *meh*
> 
> Too salty!
> 
> But most instant soups are too salty.


No comment....


----------



## thetrue

mishele said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the C0CK Soup. It was *meh*
> 
> Too salty!
> 
> But most instant soups are too salty.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment....
Click to expand...

Oh.My.God


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Popcorn > Carnival


----------



## thetrue

I know there is a fish in bitter's photo somewhere. Eww, OOF and SOOC, no nothing done to it...


----------



## jhodges10

Plush, time to start a fur pile.


----------



## BrianV

D


----------



## jhodges10

Dammit NINJA'd!


----------



## thetrue

OOPS


----------



## bentcountershaft

I'm about to throw a stuffed animal into an aquarium and take a shot of it.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ok, lets get weird...


----------



## bentcountershaft

VASH-EC#4 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Edit....Damn you, bentshaft!!!


----------



## thetrue

Mishele, you take THE strangest photos, and somehow make every single one of them work.

bentcountershaft, that little guy is awesome


----------



## sm4him

beads...





Ah, cr*p, ninja'd. But the wire still works.
The drinking has dulled my response times. It seems like a pretty good trade-off, though.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I liked yours better, Mishele.


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## BrianV

Beads


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## BrianV

Performers


----------



## PixelRabbit

Way way way old shot, taken on my AE1 with the one of 4 films I ran through it before it got put away and the only B&W


----------



## mishele

THE BAND!!


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## mishele

Cell phone.....:er:


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## bentcountershaft

You got to use that one after all.


----------



## Trever1t

Eddie Money by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## jhodges10

311


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel




----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_5842 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Oops, that one didn't work as well as I thought it would


----------



## mishele

Boobs....just sayin


----------



## PixelRabbit

mishele said:


> Boobs....just sayin


----------



## jhodges10

mishele said:
			
		

> Boobs....just sayin



And the problem is....?


----------



## Pallycow




----------



## Pallycow

yay for boobies


----------



## mishele

jhodges10 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boobs....just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is....?
Click to expand...

No problem...just letting everyone know.
<---------has no boob shots...=(


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I DO!


----------



## JAC526

mishele said:


> jhodges10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boobs....just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem...just letting everyone know.
> <---------has no boob shots...=(
Click to expand...


You do realize you have all the equipment to make boob shots right?

Just letting you know.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

JAC526 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhodges10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is....?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem...just letting everyone know.
> <---------has no boob shots...=(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize you have all the equipment to make boob shots right?
> 
> Just letting you know.
Click to expand...


You never ask a woman to post photos of their boobs, unless you're willing to post photos of your sausage. Vienna or otherwise.

Kundalini, NO! Just no.


----------



## thetrue

JAC526 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhodges10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is....?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem...just letting everyone know.
> <---------has no boob shots...=(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize you have all the equipment to make boob shots right?
> 
> Just letting you know.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but her boob shot would have weird reverse bokeh and dreamy soft focus streaks or something..........would it REALLY be a boob shot? I think it's *PURELY* artistic at that point........ :scratch:


----------



## JAC526

Bitter Jeweler said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem...just letting everyone know.
> <---------has no boob shots...=(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you have all the equipment to make boob shots right?
> 
> Just letting you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never ask a woman to post photos of their boobs, unless you're willing to post photos of your sausage. Vienna or otherwise.
> 
> Kundalini, NO! Just no.
Click to expand...


I do indeed have the equipment to post photo's of my "sausage."


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## thetrue




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Pallycow




----------



## thetrue




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Pallycow




----------



## Derrel

"Twilight", Oct. 22, 2004


----------



## thetrue

Had to change some lighting real fast, it originally looked terrible...


----------



## CameraEye333

it flies


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele




----------



## Pallycow




----------



## Pallycow

ya'll are making me go wayyyy back..to my point and shoot days.  lolol


----------



## PixelRabbit

Stared down by unhappy Momma Deer.... was SCARY!


----------



## CameraEye333

going with the bared teeth


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## CameraEye333




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## CameraEye333

branch


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## CameraEye333

green


----------



## Bend The Light

Puss puss...




Fierce Lion by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## CameraEye333

orange cat


----------



## Bend The Light

Ring Flash Test 4 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Somehow I immediately have to think of this photo of mine...




Z_FlightHome_10 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## CameraEye333




----------



## LaFoto

0014_FlightToHeathrow von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

I don't have any shots of Hyde Park, so this will have to do.





IMG_6023a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Brown leaves?


----------



## Demers18

I can't believe this thread is still going strong, nice work guys! 

Curves of the road remind me of the curve in these stairs.


Edit: I just got shafted... LaFoto was too quick


----------



## CameraEye333

Autumn


----------



## Demers18

The branches






[/url] Jungle Snag 1 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LaFoto

Maaaaaany trees! 




0217_14-June_NelsonDeweyStatePark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

Not quite as many trees.


----------



## sm4him

big field



Cove_0039small by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## BrianV

f


----------



## sm4him

Okay, weird sculptures


----------



## EIngerson

I'll stay with that.



Urasoe observatory by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

Curved landscaping.


----------



## BrianV

I


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## sm4him

part of an old barn


----------



## PixelRabbit

back door by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## JAC526




----------



## JAC526

damn bitter beat me but I guess it still works.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## texkam




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bend The Light

Sunset over the hills at Croeslyn 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_0005 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

7IslandsOct 20 (287)web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Tuffythepug

Construction / heavy equipment...


----------



## PixelRabbit

This is Stinky David Brown


----------



## Bend The Light

6-5-2012 Construction Vehicle at YWP HDR by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_0526 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Sudbury Sunrise-2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit

Sun Pillar


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Bend The Light

21-7-2012 Armed Services Memorial (detail) mono by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

Edit: too slow


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Pices by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit

Demers18 said:


> Edit: too slow


That got weird fast for a second there lol


----------



## Brandon Hill

whoops, too late


----------



## Brandon Hill

how the hell do you delete a post?


----------



## Demers18

PixelRabbit said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: too slow
> 
> 
> 
> That got weird fast for a second there lol
Click to expand...


I just realized why... Maybe not the best choice of words


----------



## Demers18

Brandon Hill said:


> how the hell do you delete a post?



You can't but you can go back and edit it though


----------



## thetrue

I deleted my own post yesterday, I don't remember how though


----------



## Brandon Hill

Demers18 said:


> Brandon Hill said:
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell do you delete a post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't but you can go back and edit it though
Click to expand...

I've tried, no idea how to remove image or replace it. Man, if only Apple could design the of forum usability.


----------



## Demers18

Brandon Hill said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Hill said:
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell do you delete a post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't but you can go back and edit it though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried, no idea how to remove image or replace it. Man, if only Apple could design the of forum usability.
Click to expand...


Are you using an ipad or iphone?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Brandon Hill said:


> how the hell do you delete a post?


Mmmmm not sure you have to, he can be connected to the cross in a way 


Demers18 said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: too slow
> 
> 
> 
> That got weird fast for a second there lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just realized why... Maybe not the best choice of words
Click to expand...

I was more meaning the chicken after the second image of the statue... I see where you were going with the colour on the first but the second had a whole different meaning lol


----------



## Demers18

Demers18 said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That got weird fast for a second there lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized why... Maybe not the best choice of words
Click to expand...

I was more meaning the chicken after the second image of the statue... I see where you were going with the colour on the first but the second had a whole different meaning lol[/QUOTE]

Yeah it definitely would lol


----------



## PixelRabbit

Demers, now the chicken fits, perhaps you are just an arteeest before his time


----------



## Demers18

Brandon Hill said:


> whoops, too late



We'll just continue with your Mohawk guy.




PixelRabbit said:


> Demers, now the chicken fits, perhaps you are just an arteeest before his time



Lol Oh yes, so avantgarde







[/URL] _MG_3086 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Brandon Hill

haha, the mohawk guy DID look like a rooster.  well played.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

thetrue said:


> I deleted my own post yesterday, I don't remember how though



Edit>Go Advanced>Delete Post.

This option is only available for a short time.


----------



## Demers18

[/url] Booby by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_7479a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

Brandon Hill said:
			
		

> haha, the mohawk guy DID look like a rooster.  well played.



Thanks


----------



## Demers18

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> This option is only available for a short time.



Get it while you can! 

(All this while playing loud dance music and some annoying guy as the narrator)


----------



## Demers18

[/url] Parrot by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit

Seagull chasing lunch by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

My attempt at flying 







[/url] dsc_0809-0 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffythepug

Soaring


----------



## BrianV

Flying


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## CameraEye333




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## LaFoto

1930_NaturreservatPavikenFågeltorn_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Does mine still count as "creepy crawly", enough to be the echo to both Mishele's and the PixelRabbit's post??? For I was just a tad too late...


----------



## mishele

Works for me....:thumbup:


----------



## sm4him

dragonfly_0044 by sm4him, on Flickr



LaFoto said:


> Does mine still count as "creepy crawly", enough  to be the echo to both Mishele's and the PixelRabbit's post??? For I was  just a tad too late...



They both had eyes, so there IS a link...


----------



## LaFoto

1043 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Water


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## LaFoto

0332 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## sm4him

splashing in water




waterdrop_0732 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## PixelRabbit

You got me Sharon but I think it still works


----------



## BrianV

Drop.


----------



## texkam




----------



## sm4him

water container--albeit a MUCH smaller one...


----------



## sm4him

PixelRabbit said:


> You got me Sharon but I think it still works



It still works--so well that I thought you were posting it based on mine...


----------



## BrianV

Beer Container


----------



## Tuffythepug

Bench


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## sm4him

back of a bench




DSC_8875editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## BrianV

Faded Blossoms


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Derrel

Morning Dew
Nikkor 45mm-P lens + extension tube


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Is that ok? Raindrops only on a different surface?


----------



## EIngerson

More water



O-side Pier-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

W


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## CameraEye333




----------



## BrianV

k


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Grrrrr. :lmao:

Hmmmm...I could just go with red, or flowers, but that might be too jarring? I'll wait, see what anyone else comes up with.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Tuffythepug

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Grrrrr. :lmao:
> 
> Hmmmm...I could just go with red, or flowers, but that might be too jarring? I'll wait, see what anyone else comes up with.



  deleted....  too slow to pull the trigger again !


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Sniped, by Tuffy!

It's still a train. :shrug:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Tuffythepug said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrr. :lmao:
> 
> Hmmmm...I could just go with red, or flowers, but that might be too jarring? I'll wait, see what anyone else comes up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deleted....  too slow to pull the trigger again !
Click to expand...


Hmmmm...I dunno. I assumed Mishele's was a red train car.


----------



## CameraEye333

loops = chain?


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Demers18

[/url] Pick your spot by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Demers18

Seriously Bitter, where did you find this stuff?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Oooh, nice visual echo, TattRat!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Demers18 said:


> Seriously Bitter, where did you find this stuff?



In my Flickr photostream?


In all seriousness, all over the place. That last one was from Washington, DC.


----------



## TATTRAT

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oooh, nice visual echo, TattRat!



Thank you, good sir!


----------



## Demers18

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=27303"/>



That is one pretty fantastic find. Nice work!


----------



## Demers18

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> In my Flickr photostream?
> 
> In all seriousness, all over the place. That last one was from Washington, DC.



I like it, just looks surreal.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto

0103_LisbonArchitectureAndDecoration von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Sea wall by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## bentcountershaft

Spirit of Jefferson and Riverfront 024a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

#%£^?&#8364;#*


Hey! Is the Galt House to the left? I think Ive been on Those stairs!


----------



## bentcountershaft

Bitter Jeweler said:


> #%£^?&#8364;#*



Does that translate to, "Good morning, I hope everyone has an incredibly wonderful day!"?



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hey! Is the Galt House to the left? I think Ive been on hose stairs!



Yep.


----------



## PixelRabbit

bentcountershaft said:
			
		

> Does that translate to, "Good morning, I hope everyone has an incredibly wonderful day!"?



It started my day off with a giggle lol


----------



## mishele

Well ****! I wasn't around all day yesterday to play and now I can't play on the last picture!! Lets go!!:lmao:


----------



## bentcountershaft

Why can't you play on the last pic?


----------



## PixelRabbit

mishele said:


> Well ****! I wasn't around all day yesterday to play and now I can't play on the last picture!! Lets go!!:lmao:





bentcountershaft said:


> Why can't you play on the last pic?



I'm trying too but everything seems like a stretch so far


----------



## bentcountershaft

It isn't really evident in that pic, but there's a yellow dragon eating a Buick just under the water's surface.  So if you have a shot of a yellow dragon eating a Buick, or really any GM product, that will do.


----------



## mishele

Let me just search through all my dragon pictures and I'll be right back.....lol


----------



## PixelRabbit

lol ok, not a dragon but yellow! lol


----------



## mishele

Blue, yellow, and lines?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit

Maybe? 




DPP_0005 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

OOOPS LATE AGAIN


----------



## sm4him

waterballs_0111WEB by sm4him, on Flickr


GAAAHHHH!!!! Ninja'd AGAIN! 
Meh...I'm leavin' it...still got some rainbow action going on, and that little sphere is pretty much all water.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto

0139_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

UMMM    VERTICAL ?


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_3185a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## sm4him

7IslandsOct 20 (225)web by sm4him, on Flickr

Yes? No? Maybe? worked for me, anyway...


----------



## enzodm

(this has been for long time my desktop background  )


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## enzodm

(ok, maybe the previous one technically was not a leaf, anyway take this one  )


----------



## Tuffythepug

Probably went better with the previous shot but I think it still works


----------



## Tuffythepug

I'd just like to add that almost all of these are very, very good regardless of the category.   I'm impressed that everyone has such a big archive of terrific shots


----------



## BrianV

Water on Flower


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I just want to give a gentle reminder that we aren't doing 7 degrees of seperation. We are_ trying_ to echo an element of the previous image.

Enzodm, I don't mean to call you out, but it is a good example...red maple leaves is rather seperated from a green helicopter on glass. The connection that helicopters come from maple trees is not a visual echo. 

Maybe we could start another game called "Connections" though? That could be interesting?


----------



## LaFoto

Crossroads and the light at the end von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_1363a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_1030 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## texkam

too slow : (


----------



## texkam




----------



## kundalini

bentcountershaft said:


> IMG_1363a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr




The visual echo is human expressions from inanimate objects. bentcountershaft's object was hurling...... mine is smiling from memories of the past....... hurling, that is. _(took me a few minutes to find and others were quicker on the draw)




_


----------



## BrianV

planes (There have been some cross-posts, usually "backing-up" is not done. I modified my post, changed from "bricks" to "Planes" due to the immediate prior post)


----------



## thetrue

666 replies, I have to change that! This thread is anything but evil!!


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## TATTRAT

poop! beat me to it!


Mustang= Mustang


----------



## bentcountershaft

Churchill Downs 023a2 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Horses and Carriages


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## BrianV

Confederate Ironclad...(Edit, for the ? below: I chose this image as it was from the Civil War, and the angle of recession is the mirror of the preceeding image)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

?


----------



## BrianV

Civil War Soldiers followed up with Confederate Civil War Ironclad. Note stars and bars.

The Merrimac is more familiar.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## kundalini




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_2287a3 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kathyt




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## kathyt




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## FadeOut

missed my spot lol


----------



## thetrue

ON the ferris wheel


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

FadeOut said:


> missed my spot lol




You has to be fast!


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## TATTRAT

Bitter Jeweler said:


> FadeOut said:
> 
> 
> 
> missed my spot lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You has to be fast!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums!
Click to expand...



POOP! lol, yeah you do, missed mine too. . . 


more relevant


----------



## kathyt




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto

0025_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

And here I thought there'd be no one around at this hour and I'd have some time... well, mine still echos both photos, even TATTRAT's rails... I think!??


----------



## texkam

Too crowded here. : (


----------



## Derrel

*Southern Pacific 4449* is the only surviving example of Southern Pacific Railroad's (SP) GS-4 class of steam locomotives. The GS-4 is a streamlined 4-8-4 (Northern) type steam locomotive. GS stands for "Golden State", a nickname for California(where the locomotive was operated in regular service), or "General Service." The locomotive was built by Lima Locomotive Works in Lima, Ohio, for SP in May 1941; it received the red-and-orange "Daylight" paint scheme for the passenger trains of the same name which it hauled for most of its service career. In 1983, a poll of _Trains_ magazine readers chose the 4449 as the most popular locomotive in the nation


----------



## enzodm

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I just want to give a gentle reminder that we aren't doing 7 degrees of seperation. We are_ trying_ to echo an element of the previous image.
> 
> Enzodm, I don't mean to call you out, but it is a good example...red maple leaves is rather seperated from a green helicopter on glass. The connection that helicopters come from maple trees is not a visual echo.
> 
> Maybe we could start another game called "Connections" though? That could be interesting?



right. I had to choose at least a green leaf. Or a red helicopter, more difficult  . I'll write "visual echo" 100 times on the blackboard.  But let's go visual echo, is more funny.


----------



## LaFoto

Walking on the side of a (rail) road (with photo taken out of a moving vehicle - I was on a coach/bus at the time)




402_RoadBetweenNevsehirAndAksaray von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_3186-2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LaFoto

3017_Holla-die-Waldkuh-auf-Närsholmen_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## mishele

I used to play Fight Club a lot when I first started.....lol So I have some interesting shots floating around!


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## kathyt




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## kathyt




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

This is a reach, but its a barn, a door, and people at the door. 

*shakes fist at Kathy for stumping us!*


----------



## PixelRabbit

I have to say that participating in this thread has taught me a LOT! First where there are "holes" in my body of work, things I either choose not to shoot and have no desire to or where I'm missing a whole palette of colours.  
Second, how different people "see" the image they are echoing.  
Very interesting!


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Demers18

[/url] Foggy Sunrise by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BrianV

Sunset, from over 30 years ago.


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## kathyt

color


----------



## ronlane

Color




IMG_0317 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0827_HallHangvarFelsenküste_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## ronlane

IMG_7112 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

Girls on rocks/pose


----------



## LaFoto

Not quite AS pink as the t-shirt, but quite pink ...


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Demers18

^^^^ Will eventually turn into this 

Edit: And the shiny crome works with the white gold of the rings 







[/URL] _MG_0850-Romance by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffythepug

Demers18 said:


> ^^^^ Will eventually turn into this
> 
> Edit: And the shiny crome works with the white gold of the rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] _MG_0850-Romance
> by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]




I don't get the "visual echo" in this shot. The point is not what one thing will turn into but rather an echo of some visual element in the shot.  Or am I mistaken ?


'


----------



## Demers18

Tuffythepug said:
			
		

> I don't get the "visual echo" in this shot. The point is not what one thing will turn into but rather an echo of some visual element in the shot.  Or am I mistaken ?
> 
> '



I guess the shiny chrome and the shiny ring are not close enough?

If not I can delete it.


----------



## sm4him

Works for me...shiny silver chrome, shiny silver ring.  Staying with the shiny silver echo:




home4of10_1822 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_4123a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

curved metal


----------



## bentcountershaft

More metal, for a new direction.


----------



## FadeOut




----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_0556-BW by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mully




----------



## deeky

One of my latest - a circle and two hands.




IMG_1294a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Clock arms remind me of windmill sails


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto

0199_13-June_road trip von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## LaFoto

Thema_Landscapes_10 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto

I HAVE a "chair in the countryside" photo somewhere but I doubt I'm having the time to go find it...


----------



## LaFoto

Who-hooo!


----------



## thetrue

How do you guys get such rich color in your photos? This is something that I struggle with bitterly


----------



## texkam

ECHO, ECHO, ECHO, ECHO


----------



## LaFoto

0204_Lisbon_CatedraldeSé_inside von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto

1672_FurillenAltesKalkwerkHotel_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## CameraEye333

shadows


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_6148a2 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## CameraEye333

leaves


----------



## mishele




----------



## kathyt




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_2197a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt




----------



## ronlane

Pepper stalking by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto

Pet looking up


----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_2968 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bentcountershaft

More looking up.


----------



## ronlane

Man with camera




IMG_2700 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

OK, well, I'm not looking up, but it's shot from above, it's yours truly, and her camera is with her, too. I guess that echos Bent's photo enough?

Grrr. Too late. 
It still is Woman with Camera (self with camera even)


----------



## ronlane

Works for me.


----------



## Bend The Light

29-7-2012 TinyTogger through the mooring bollard by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Tunnel


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## ronlane

Red and kid playing




IMG_6902 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Boys with toys




562_Hotelstrand von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## ronlane

Men with toys





IMG_7043 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Kartoffelernte3 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## snowbear

Can I play, too?


----------



## Trever1t

Closer to Heaven by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## CameraEye333

sunset


----------



## kundalini

Sorry, but Photobucket is so slow right now.  I was echoing PixelRabbit's photo with the tractor.


----------



## FadeOut




----------



## ronlane

Sun flares, is that a stretch?




IMG_0546-2 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

ronlane said:


> Sun flares, is that a stretch?



I'm not so sure that is a flare.  When I think of flares, it's more a colorful orb-ish element with color.  Magenta seems to reign high.  But then again, that's just me.


----------



## PixelRabbit

The curve of the hills


----------



## FadeOut

kundalini: "I'm not so sure that is a flare. When I think of flares, it's more a colorful orb-ish element with color. Magenta seems to reign high. But then again, that's just me."

Not sure if this was to me but its very magenta because I was just playing around with some graduated filters when I took this


----------



## kundalini

FadeOut said:


> Not sure if this was to me but its very magenta because I was just playing around with some graduated filters when I took this


Hmmm, well I quoted ronlane, intending the photo he posted wihin the same post because I prefer not to repost a photo that has already been posted, unless of course, the photo that I was referring to is a page or so before and only quoting the comment would not leave some semblance of continuity. So, no, I was not referring to your photo because you did have colorful orbs.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrianV

Green+


----------



## kundalini

Green again?


----------



## mishele

Looks just like ya...


----------



## kundalini

Green Street Signs?


----------



## FadeOut

kundalini said:


> FadeOut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this was to me but its very magenta because I was just playing around with some graduated filters when I took this
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, well I quoted ronlane, intending the photo he posted wihin the same post because I prefer not to repost a photo that has already been posted, unless of course, the photo that I was referring to is a page or so before and only quoting the comment would not leave some semblance of continuity. So, no, I was not referring to your photo because you did have colorful orbs.  Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...


Sorry I guess I just misread!


----------



## ronlane

Red Street Sign




rhu9le by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Red?  Must be an Okie thing.


----------



## ronlane

Yep. Okay how about green AND red.




IMG_0323 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

Green and black







[/URL] Viridiplantae - 2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

.











.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Green huh ?


----------



## mishele




----------



## ronlane

Curves and lines.




IMG_5384 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

*Curves and lines...*


----------



## mishele




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## snowbear

kundalini said:


> Sorry, but Photobucket is so slow right now.  I was echoing PixelRabbit's photo with the tractor.


I'd say you echoed the color in "sunset" pretty well.


----------



## deeky

From one of my latest to one of my first with the dslr.  Pulling from the red...




IMG_0060b1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## texkam




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## texkam

Echo dat.


----------



## mishele




----------



## TATTRAT

Purple Galore


----------



## Bend The Light

thistle flower head framed by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Derrel

radiating plant structural detail






Fuji S1 Pro, in-camera TIFF capture, f/9.5, Tamron 90mm macro lens. ISO 320, camera's lowest ISO setting possible.


----------



## mishele

Dang it....DERREL!!!  lol


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto

033_Werbellinsee_Butterflies von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## CameraEye333




----------



## sm4him

red kinda leafy things...





EDIT: When I posted this, there was a photo of red leaves ahead of me, which has now been removed, making it look like I just don't know how to PLAY this game.  The red leaves were themselves a pretty weak visual echo, but they said they were going for the color in the butterfly, so I went ahead and played on it.

Now, my rose petals on CameraEye's blue flower and butterfly just makes me look ridiculous. At least I'm used to that. :lmao:


----------



## EIngerson

It has pedals too.


----------



## enzodm

Although I think the previous connection is slightly outside the original visual idea (like mine some page behind), I will continue on this direction.


----------



## snowbear

Continuing with bikes:



cmw3_d_bike-panning1 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him




----------



## Derrel

*panning* against a green background...


----------



## kundalini

Leaping Lemurs


----------



## PixelRabbit

Sticking with the motion and blur.


----------



## Demers18

[/url] Haunted Birch by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_1717a by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## LaFoto

0032_Nebel in Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## enzodm




----------



## PixelRabbit

Colour and lines.


----------



## TATTRAT

More color and lines


----------



## Tuffythepug

self edited


----------



## BrianV

reposting the image out-of-sequence just throws things off again.

"Colors and Lines" image looks like the Sun shining, so here is my echo,


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bend The Light

Ruby and Dandelion 3rd Time June 2010 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Tuffythepug said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has pedals too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon...   seriously  ?  a visual echo ?   pedals = petals ?   This thread is losing "focus" quickly.   OP tried to remind us of what this is supposed to be about several pages back.   I don't think anyone cares about original intent any longer.   How is a kid doing a trick on a bicycle a visual  echo of a pink flower ?
Click to expand...


Yup, try to keep in mind that this isn't word association. Personally, I think some of us are playing fast and loose with the intent of the game. I am guilty of it too, a few times. 

Ideally, a visual echo relies more on elements of design and composition, rather than subject matter. I struggle with this game myself, because it really is too easy, and too tempting to say, oh, there is a small tree way back there, so I can post a subject of a tree. Or, the last picture has a shiny bit, so that's what I'll go with...

Now, the danger in saying all this, is that it may drive people away. I don't want to do that. We've made 28 pages in a really short time, and it's been a lot of fun to follow along. In that 28 pages, there have only been a few times people were called out, and I think that's super that it's been that few times.

So, just keep having fun, but try to challenge yourself with the spirit of the challenge. :thumbup:


----------



## sm4him

This one reminds me of the dandelion with the little green "sprouts" radiating out from the center.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Tuffythepug said:


>



As an example, because I was ambushed by sm4hm, LOL

I was going to follow this with:







The visual echo is the central circle, with a dark surround. This image easily leads to more circles, and even sunsets. While the sunset is the subject, and maybe a weaker echo, it works. Trying to explain relationships can go down a slippery slope real quickly, just understand while responding to an image because it has something red somewhere in the image, with something red, does work, but it is weak.  I also realize we need some that to get off a subject, or we could be doing flowers forever. LOL

Please continue with Sharon's/sm4hm's image, rather than mine.


----------



## mishele




----------



## texkam




----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> As an example, because I was ambushed by sm4hm, LOL
> 
> I was going to follow this with:....
> 
> The visual echo is the central circle, with a dark surround. This image easily leads to more circles, and even sunsets. While the sunset is the subject, and maybe a weaker echo, it works. Trying to explain relationships can go down a slippery slope real quickly, just understand while responding to an image because it has something red somewhere in the image, with something red, does work, but it is weak.  I also realize we need some that to get off a subject, or we could be doing flowers forever. LOL
> 
> Please continue with Sharon's/sm4hm's image, rather than mine.



I was quicker! 
But yours was far better.
I really LIKE it when I find something, as you did here, that *clearly* echoes the image before, without having the same subject. The REAL trick, for me, is *finding* that in my photos *BEFORE* some ninja beats me to the draw... 

Either way, it's both fun, AND a great exercise in "seeing" --finding the clear visual echoes without just going animal to animal, flower to flower, sunrise to sunset.


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Awiserbud

reflections by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## LaFoto

068_OnMSPoseidonThroughShipLift von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## JAC526

untitled-7934 by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Not So Cheap Sunglasses


----------



## Awiserbud

Almost a Full one by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has pedals too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon...   seriously  ?  a visual echo ?   pedals = petals ?   This thread is losing "focus" quickly.   OP tried to remind us of what this is supposed to be about several pages back.   I don't think anyone cares about original intent any longer.   How is a kid doing a trick on a bicycle a visual  echo of a pink flower ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, try to keep in mind that this isn't word association. Personally, I think some of us are playing fast and loose with the intent of the game. I am guilty of it too, a few times.
> 
> Ideally, a visual echo relies more on elements of design and composition, rather than subject matter. I struggle with this game myself, because it really is too easy, and too tempting to say, oh, there is a small tree way back there, so I can post a subject of a tree. Or, the last picture has a shiny bit, so that's what I'll go with...
> 
> Now, the danger in saying all this, is that it may drive people away. I don't want to do that. We've made 28 pages in a really short time, and it's been a lot of fun to follow along. In that 28 pages, there have only been a few times people were called out, and I think that's super that it's been that few times.
> 
> So, just keep having fun, but try to challenge yourself with the spirit of the challenge. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


Fare enough. Tuffythepug, relax man, life's too short.


----------



## BrianV

If I had a picture of Tim Allen on a motorbike, I'd post it to keep the sequence going. Note that "Tuffythepug" deleted his original comment.

This will have to do.

Galactic Pinwheel.


----------



## Derrel

"Electric Dandelion"


----------



## kundalini

Electric Heart


----------



## Mully

Shot 4x5


----------



## bentcountershaft

Nipple Ball


----------



## thetrue

bentcountershaft said:


> Nipple Ball


You said nipple :lmao:


----------



## Demers18

The blue and the pink (reversed dominants)






[/URL] _MG_0645-SP by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Derrel

diagonals and blue






"Cedar after sunset"


----------



## mishele




----------



## kathyt

Color


----------



## snowbear

Foot Bridge by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## CameraEye333

wooden railing perspective


----------



## Awiserbud

Bridge / water




South Bank by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## CameraEye333

Silhouettescape


----------



## sm4him

Blue...silhouette...sun flare...





EDIT: Well, CR*P!! Ninja'd AGAIN. Well, it's still a silhouette echo...


----------



## PixelRabbit

Composition, shape ...


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## pgriz

Round and red


----------



## Tuffythepug

more round and red


----------



## texkam




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Tuffythepug

blue balloon(s)


----------



## LaFoto

Two (or more) round shapes in a frame


----------



## PixelRabbit

Circle on a circle


----------



## Tuffythepug

Circle on circle on circle


----------



## Bend The Light

Peacock Detail by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

054_UçhizarPigeonValley von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

The Blue Eye


----------



## ronlane

Her eyes




IMG_3423 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

ClockFace 4 blurred number 5 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel

"Pepsi and America", a photo made with the 35-70mm 
f/3.3~4.5 AF-D NiIkkor lens in the TPF thread "The Journey 
of One Lens Across America"


----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel

"Cryogenic Bubble Wrap"

35-70 AF-D lens, part of
the "One Lens Across America"
thread on TPF.


----------



## BrianV

I'm thinking 2001 Space Odyssey here.


----------



## Derrel

"October First"


----------



## mishele




----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_2763-ASBS by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him

DSC_0068editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

It's all about the Bokeh, baby...


----------



## Bend The Light

Lonely Leaf by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Awiserbud

An Apple a Day by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Need it be an apple?




Walls_04 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

(I looked for a photo with something round and something else sticking out)


----------



## Bend The Light

Southern Hawker Face Detail by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Awiserbud

The Fly by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Bee's Knees. (From a 20 year old DSLR)


----------



## BrianV

so nothing for Bee's Knees....

How about...


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Derrel

"Worn Out Old Wings"


----------



## camz

Man you guys are good :thumbup:


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_1722 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm gonna play a little fast and loose here, forgive me...


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## TATTRAT

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm gonna play a little fast and loose here, forgive me...



Remind me again, which one was Ringo?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

WHY DID YOU CHANGE IT?


----------



## TATTRAT

Bitter Jeweler said:


> WHY DID YOU CHANGE IT?



I thought the spiders worked better, but I put my "crabstract" back.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## texkam




----------



## Bend The Light

29-7-2012 The Polar Bear by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

maybe too much of a reach ?


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Tuffythepug

I guess this one had to come out eventually


----------



## enzodm




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto

066_MuseumOfNaturalHistory von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Teeth!



Hippopotamus by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

"Oh, c'mon. Leave me in peace!"


----------



## EIngerson

Nom, nom, nom.




Hippo by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

"Hear me roar!"


----------



## Bend The Light

Rooooaaaar by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

IMG_6344 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## kundalini




----------



## snowbear

(beat me to it)


----------



## BrianV

Picture of a Painting


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## snowbear

From an art class assignment.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

A photo that looks like a painting. 





Weeping Willow by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_1915 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

ir


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## texkam




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Tuffythepug

Nope.   I got nothin'.....

Interesting to see where this one goes


----------



## LaFoto

NSFW!

I feel this might echo the photo above well, though I am not sure I MAY post this one.
However, it is a valuable, ancient piece of art!
From a regular museum! So there....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



318_Selçuk-Museum von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

missed! ...


----------



## TATTRAT

What a speciMAN! I hear that is how you built really good abs back then. . .among other things.



Here is one of my cock


----------



## LaFoto

Different kind:




303_CatalkayaRestUçhisar von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

How I prefer my birds


----------



## BrianV




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## snowbear

Walkway by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## BrianV

She's taking pictures of the guy with the funny looking film camera


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug

sorry,I didn't see your post PixeRabbit. Mine was an echo of Bitter Jeweler's New Orleans Street scene.   maybe even the same street


----------



## BrianV

B


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Tuffythepug said:


> sorry,I didn't see your post PixeRabbit. Mine was an echo of Bitter Jeweler's New Orleans Street scene.   maybe even the same street



Yup! It's Royal St.!!!

If you embiggen my image you can see Hotel Montemarte way down on the left.

I sooo want to go back!!!


----------



## snowbear

Tuffythepug said:


> sorry,I didn't see your post PixeRabbit. Mine was an echo of Bitter Jeweler's New Orleans Street scene.   maybe even the same street


Cool.  It looks like you were 4 or 5 blocks closer - I see the same hotel in both shots.

edit: (Bitter entered while I was typing)


----------



## PixelRabbit

lol sorry guys, I totally threw a monkey wrench into the works there


----------



## Tuffythepug

PixelRabbit said:


> lol sorry guys, I totally threw a monkey wrench into the works there




Hey it happens all the time on this fast-moving thread.  don't give it a thought.    I do find it quite a coincidence that Bitter Jeweler and I would post photos of the same city, taken from the same street facing the same way..    just a few blocks apart.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry,I didn't see your post PixeRabbit. Mine was an echo of Bitter Jeweler's New Orleans Street scene.   maybe even the same street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! It's Royal St.!!!
> 
> If you embiggen my image you can see Hotel Montemarte way down on the left.
> 
> I sooo want to go back!!!
Click to expand...




I see the hotel Montemarte way down there.   New Orleans is my favorite travel destination.    Great food, great drinks, great music and great photo opportunities at every turn.


----------



## Bend The Light

6-5-2012 Bovine Battle by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## purple_jewels




----------



## EIngerson

Father Son by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0356_Lisbon_Belém_DiscoveryMonument von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

^^ That is NICE!


----------



## snowbear

Closest I think I can get.




cmw3_d40_prairie_dogs3 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## Awiserbud

you guys are fast !


----------



## kathyt




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## LaFoto

Haven't we been here before? I seem to be experiencing a _déjà vu_ --- or so I think. Well, either someone else find a bench (or whichever echo they have) or I will now go search for one.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Oops, did I already post that one? :blushing: sorry!


----------



## LaFoto

Here's one, though the "echo" might be too far a stretch for the thread-and-game-starter's liking!?!


----------



## PixelRabbit

I'd say that one works well enough, I shall be more careful!


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## smithdan




----------



## Awiserbud

Tarot man at marble arch by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

4-5-2012 Andy Sadness Despair v4 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt

Hey Bitter, can you please keep posting some more pics of men with large muscles like the one above? Sincerely, Kathy


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Kathy, that's the only one. Sorry.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Perspective.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## snowbear

Through the Window:



cmw3_drum_pt_lt_bell by cmwrenn3, on Flickr

Bitter - I have a couple of shots I took of PHL from very close to that spot.  Apparently a popular view point.


----------



## Demers18

[/url] Pick your spot by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LaFoto

Through the fence


----------



## enzodm




----------



## Bend The Light

27-10-2012 All things must pass by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_2200 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto

0560_Lisbon_ParqueAmalia von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## sm4him




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Mully




----------



## EW1066

Sydney by EW1066, on Flickr


EDUB


----------



## BrianV

Pinwheel


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm just gonna go with a kid holding a thing...sue me.


----------



## Mully

Me Too


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ehrmergehrd, bitter did portraiture (poorly)


----------



## sm4him

Sept15_2012 (57)editweb by sm4him, on Flickr

Bitter, durn it!! 
Still works, kinda. I'm leavin' it.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Is this getting more difficult for you all?
I mean, the perfect response for sm4hm's, I've already used.
I've already used my secondary response as well.


----------



## mishele

I need to take more pictures of stuff animals...lol


----------



## PixelRabbit

Yep I'm running out, I only have 1 year's worth of pictures, at first it was perhaps an advantage of sorts, less to go through, mostly still fresh in my mind. Now I'm running super low on options.


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> I need to take more pictures of stuff animals...lol


Hugs and kisses.......


----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Is this getting more difficult for you all?
> I mean, the perfect response for sm4hm's, I've already used.
> I've already used my secondary response as well.



Yep. I *REALLY* need to get some more of my photos uploaded to Flickr. But my Flickr organization is "less than ideal." Okay, horrible.  And I keep meaning to try to organize things and tag them better before I upload even more into the midst of the mess that is my Flickr account.  I have almost NO photos uploaded of people, except for girls playing soccer.  If we stick to flowers and nature, I'm set though.


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Demers18

PixelRabbit said:
			
		

> Yep I'm running out, I only have 1 year's worth of pictures, at first it was perhaps an advantage of sorts, less to go through, mostly still fresh in my mind. Now I'm running super low on options.



 I'm in the same boat... I also want to post quality images too so that leaves limited options. 
I might have to stock up for another year before I play again lol.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Like you didn't see this coming...


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## BrianV

ir. This file is so old, I had to run a FORTRAN program to convert it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TATTRAT

koi= Asia=Japanese Lanterns


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## snowbear

Lines


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Sniped by mishele, so...here:


----------



## mishele

BAAHHHH!! You beat  me!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm soooooooooooooooooo sorry!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

I sooo need to upload more pictures....lol


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## texkam




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto

150_GrönaLund_Swirler von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

162_GrönaLund_Karussel in Nacht von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

This looks like the SAME! Though I saw "mine" in Stockholm/Sweden! Must be the same brand and make.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## LaFoto

021_HermagorErsterBesuch von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I have more mushrooms, but he doesn't look like a fungi.


----------



## mishele

^^^^LOL


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## fjrabon

DSC_0002 by franklinrabon, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## LaFoto

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I have more mushrooms, but he doesn't look like a fungi.



I sure prefer him not to look like a fungus! 




NebeltagFeb09_07 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## sm4him

Tuffythepug said:


> ...



^^I've got a very nice echo for that one. On one of my external drives. Somewhere.  Certainly NOT on my Flickr. 


This is close enough.




Cove_0039small by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Look at Bitter's photo above ^^^



:heart:


----------



## sm4him

waterballs_0098WEB by sm4him, on Flickr

That may be a repeat...not only is it getting harder to find echoes, I'm starting to forget whether I already used a picture or not...


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## ronlane

I need to take a larger variety of pictures and then get unlimited flickr to upload them on.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him

Ambushed. Again. Mish just plays way too fast and loose for me...


----------



## ronlane

Mish, is that salt crystals?


----------



## mishele

Colored sugar sprinkle thingies....lol


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> Ambushed. Again. Mish just plays way too fast and loose for me...


Come on girl!! Try to keep up!! Mahahaha!!


----------



## Derrel

ronlane said:


> Mish, is that salt crystals?



Naw, of course not Ron--it's those new-fangled bath salts! bath salts! she keeps going on about. The one's she's just crazy about!   :lmao:


----------



## mishele

Derrel said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mish, is that salt crystals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, of course not Ron--it's those new-fangled bath salts! bath salts! she keeps going on about. The one's she's just crazy about! :lmao:
Click to expand...

Derrel, don't make me eat yo face off!! (That's what people do on bath salts....right)
http://abcnews.go.com/US/face-eating-attack-possibly-linked-bath-salts-miami/story?id=16451452


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I can do this all day!


----------



## Mully

Bitter ..... thought you might have a stash of Jewlery. Nice


----------



## PixelRabbit

Mully said:


> Bitter ..... thought you might have a stash of Jewlery. Nice


Trying to find an echo that will pull more out of him!!


----------



## mishele

I give BJ permission to post 5 in a row!! :hail:


----------



## Derrel

echoing the circular shape
positioned on a dark field
with sparkling facets


----------



## Mully

But can he do it ????

That ought to start something.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Here, go to this website that I hate to show: David Wilkinson Designs

It may load very slowly.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Here, go to this website that I hate to show: David Wilkinson Designs
> 
> It may load very slowly.



Zomg, Project 5 .... "swoons".


----------



## runnah

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Here, go to this website that I hate to show: David Wilkinson Designs
> 
> It may load very slowly.



I do websites btw... 

Great work tho, I dabbled for a while but I was no where near your level. Do you do only rings or do you other styles?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

runnah said:


> I do websites btw...
> 
> Great work tho, I dabbled for a while but I was no where near your level. Do you do only rings or do you other styles?


OMG! We derailed the Echo thread!

Yeah, I dunno what to do with the website yet. There are some things I like about that one, but a LOT I don't. Might re-do it myself. I was rather put off by working with this design firm. Pretty sad coming from a designer, and knowing how the design process works, and how you should listen to your customer. And then there are the little things like picking and registering a gmail address without asking me how I wanted to handle that. Now, I can't even change my password because I need fricking permision from the account holder, which is them. :meh: So, I just hand out my old business cards, with my old crap website. 

I do other stuff, but mostly rings. Not a lot of demand for brooches anymore, earings and pendants tend to be run of the mill kinda stuff not worth photographing. I work for customers, and have no time to do anything of my own design to try to sell. But I can't complain about being busy!

Ugh, PixelRabbit, Project 5...That customer was a nightmare, and I am proud of the job, but don't care for the design. maybe I am just tainted because of the nutty customer. LOL


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## PixelRabbit

Bitter, that sucks that your client was such a PITA! You came up with a stunning piece regardless 
And back to our regular scheduled programming! 
I can't remember if I posted this one yet but I'm goin' for it anyway!


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Back to flowers.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_0825 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Blue by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Round and round...

Z


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Culture by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

LOL Seriously?! No one played for 40 minutes and then we both post at the same time?! :lmao:


----------



## Demers18

mishele said:


> LOL Seriously?! No one played for 40 minutes and then we both post at the same time?! :lmao:




LOL I know! I saw the pic then was hoping I'd have time to load his one up and post before anyone. I think your still works with the colours though


----------



## TATTRAT

Color pencils. . . .. I did this with color pencils


----------



## mishele

lol Yeah, I'm not removing it!! So there!! And now I'm going to bed! :hug::


----------



## Demers18

mishele said:


> lol Yeah, I'm not removing it!! So there!! And now I'm going to bed! :hug::



Sweet dreams


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Woman, blue.


----------



## Demers18

Something I drew with pencil crayon and a bit of marker for a base.


[IM


G]

 Bird on a wire-1 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## texkam




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

Tiny stretch to get here?


----------



## kundalini




----------



## ronlane

Another sign.




IMG_6860 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## ronlane

232323232fp63552_nu_3_7_632_25__WSNRCG35545294_634nu0mrj by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

There is something very wrong about that!!


----------



## ronlane

mishele said:


> There is something very wrong about that!!



Yeah, I know but it was very interesting. It is actually the street that my Uncle lives on at his lake house. We spend a lot of summer nights playing music and having a cold one there. Fun place.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Must be near here.   Not just a fine zone...  a double-fine zone


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

I have two versions of this one, one straight on, and this one, I've used one in this thread, I THINK it was the straight on one but I'm not lookin for it 
EDIT!
Ok replaced it with the straight on one because Lee has a better memory that I do !


----------



## Demers18

PixelRabbit said:
			
		

> I have two versions of this one, one straight on, and this one, I've used one in this thread, I THINK it was the straight on one but I'm not lookin for it
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/8173029287/



Actually if I'm not mistaken, this is the one you used  
I didn't look though


----------



## PixelRabbit

Drats, ok the other one works too but not as well, I'll replace it


----------



## Derrel

View attachment 28332

partial-word signage


----------



## deeky

So close, yet so far.  Tie goes to Darrel.


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Mully




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## mishele

#$%$##%$#@#$@#$@$!!!  lol


----------



## jowensphoto

My uncle owns a chicken farm and I still have no photos of a cock. 

Damn.


----------



## mishele

Poor girl!!


----------



## jowensphoto

mishele said:


> Poor girl!!



No worries. I still get to see and play with the cocks whenever I want... snapping a photo just never crossed my mind.


----------



## texkam

Just wanted to say


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

and?


----------



## Mully

Could not help myself LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## irfan.in.tx

Partial signage, continued...  Being solicitous, or the web address that wasn't there.


----------



## deeky

One of three digits.




IMG_1355b1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

Bitter Jeweler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do websites btw...
> 
> Great work tho, I dabbled for a while but I was no where near your level. Do you do only rings or do you other styles?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! We derailed the Echo thread!
> 
> Yeah, I dunno what to do with the website yet. There are some things I like about that one, but a LOT I don't. Might re-do it myself. I was rather put off by working with this design firm. Pretty sad coming from a designer, and knowing how the design process works, and how you should listen to your customer. And then there are the little things like picking and registering a gmail address without asking me how I wanted to handle that. Now, I can't even change my password because I need fricking permision from the account holder, which is them. :meh: So, I just hand out my old business cards, with my old crap website.
> 
> I do other stuff, but mostly rings. Not a lot of demand for brooches anymore, earings and pendants tend to be run of the mill kinda stuff not worth photographing. I work for customers, and have no time to do anything of my own design to try to sell. But I can't complain about being busy!
Click to expand...


I don't want to tell you how to run your business, but no web company should treat a customer like that and if they do tell them to screw off. You own the photos and the logo and that is all you need.  To rebuild. I'd hate to ask what they charged but I am sure it was way more than it should have cost.

Do you not even have an @wilkinsonjewelry.com email?!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

runnah said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do websites btw...
> 
> Great work tho, I dabbled for a while but I was no where near your level. Do you do only rings or do you other styles?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! We derailed the Echo thread!
> 
> Yeah, I dunno what to do with the website yet. There are some things I like about that one, but a LOT I don't. Might re-do it myself. I was rather put off by working with this design firm. Pretty sad coming from a designer, and knowing how the design process works, and how you should listen to your customer. And then there are the little things like picking and registering a gmail address without asking me how I wanted to handle that. Now, I can't even change my password because I need fricking permision from the account holder, which is them. :meh: So, I just hand out my old business cards, with my old crap website.
> 
> I do other stuff, but mostly rings. Not a lot of demand for brooches anymore, earings and pendants tend to be run of the mill kinda stuff not worth photographing. I work for customers, and have no time to do anything of my own design to try to sell. But I can't complain about being busy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to tell you how to run your business, but no web company should treat a customer like that and if they do tell them to screw off. You own the photos and the logo and that is all you need.  To rebuild. I'd hate to ask what they charged but I am sure it was way more than it should have cost.
> 
> Do you not even have an @wilkinsonjewelry.com email?!
Click to expand...


They were expensive. Don't worry about it. Yes, I own the photos and logo.

The gmail account is @wilkinsonjewelry.com IIRC. 

The thing is...sigh...I wanted to run the email through my own trusted webhost. They didn't tell me how the mail was going to work, they just did it. They didn't talk to me about a domain name either. I already owned DavidWilkinsonDesign.com AND DWilkinsonDesign.com (the former wasn't available when I first started my business, became available later) and what I really wanted was DavidWilkinson.Com which was for sale. They didn't even check that! Which is important, because they were rebranding me as just David Wilkinson. Which i was cool with. I hate wilkinsonjewelery.com, because i DIDN'T want to be yet another lastnamejewelery.com, and I didn't want yet another identity to remember.



So, I bought DavidWilkinson.Com, and parked it at my own hosting, and i'll deal with a website later.


----------



## PixelRabbit

sorry it's not a 9


----------



## Mully




----------



## bentcountershaft

Round things lined up.


----------



## Mully




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele

Boo...


----------



## Mully

The spiderweb is wonderful.... get out sunrays through the trees extra nice


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## texkam

I'm from KY where basketball is a religion.


----------



## EIngerson

Hanson by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

008_Mauthen_Friedhof6 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## sm4him

bad picture from point and shoot days, but I think the curled ironwork echoes pretty well:




Ironwork1214 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes, as does the symmetry. I like it. Do I have something to echo it? (I might be too slow).


----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

Hey, Mully, that one's also a candidate for the other theme thread on Faces Within!


----------



## Mully

OK  I will take a look....Thanks


----------



## Awiserbud

winters walkway by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## enzodm




----------



## Mully




----------



## RPK617




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## ceeboy14




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## oldhippy

great echo. love this thread.  BTW your a great photographer


----------



## Awiserbud

Dont you wish sometimes that you'd got here a couple of posts earlier.. (got a rather quirky vespa shot  ) oh well, next time.


----------



## ceeboy14




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## texkam




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

oldhippy said:


> great echo. love this thread.  BTW your a great photographer



:blushing:
 Thanks, but I wouldn't go that far!


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## enzodm

(85mm, f/1.5, from a russian night vision scope)


----------



## irfan.in.tx

'Tis the season!


----------



## sm4him

Silver Star by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Pinhole lens


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Awiserbud said:


> Dont you wish sometimes that you'd got here a couple of posts earlier.. (got a rather quirky vespa shot  ) oh well, next time.


Yes! but sometimes it takes a couple posts to have a better match as well.


----------



## LaFoto

There is an echo here somewhere...!




0011_Istanbul_Maisverkäufer von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## nycphotography

orange


----------



## Bend The Light

Love is sweet framed by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bend The Light

Lobster Traps by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## KyPink




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## ronlane

To go with that.


----------



## snowbear

I have dessert.




cmw3_d40_dsc_4464-300 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr
(similar shape, food)


----------



## Derrel

High-carb quesadilla fried in a cast-iron skillet with butter. Filled with cream cheese, cheddar cheese, aromatic sweet onions, and refried beans. August, 2006. Canon 20D with Nikon 105mm f/2.5 lens on $17 e-Bay lens adapter. f/4 at 1/1250 second at ISO 800


----------



## Bend The Light

woodlouse by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Film scan



cmw3_f90_crane1 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## nycphotography




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/8256680824/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## mishele

Sorry if I used this before...it just fit too well!!


----------



## KyPink




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## KyPink




----------



## Mully




----------



## KyPink




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I have to say, I love the flow, to and fro, from abstract to representational and back.


----------



## KyPink

In Ky this is how we do abstract!


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Diagonally.


----------



## KyPink




----------



## KyPink

This is fun


----------



## Demers18

Individuals in a circle 







[/url] Pinky by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## KyPink




----------



## texkam




----------



## irfan.in.tx

Swirly.


----------



## KyPink

Icing.


----------



## Derrel

cupcake, with frosting,blonde kid


----------



## texkam




----------



## sm4him

Straw hat!




Charleston1086 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## aliyawar

the window to light...actually it is a door..that will count...won't it???




light and door by AliYawar.M, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## aliyawar

the window to light...actually it is a door..that will count...won't it???




light and door by AliYawar.M, on Flickr


----------



## Mully

mishele said:


>





Very cool prison.... where is this located?   Wonderful shot ...by the way


----------



## mishele

Mully said:


> Very cool prison.... where is this located?   Wonderful shot ...by the way


It's the Eastern State Penitentiary in Philly. Very cool place!! I might go back sometime. And thanks!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

I know I posted this in another thread recently but no clue if it has been posted here...


----------



## LaFoto

189_WashingtonCathedral von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Very different location, but my echo to Eastern State Penitentiary in Philadelphia all the same


----------



## LaFoto

Dang - two at the same time - both fitting, I think.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

0013_Istanbul_SultanAhmetMoschee von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## KyPink




----------



## Demers18

Ever see a land rainbow 

[
IMG]

 _MG_2146 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## texkam




----------



## KyPink

An oldie...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## BrianV

G


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Down this road again...


----------



## KyPink




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

KyPink, try to do visual association, rather than word/subject association, if at all possible. 

Sometimes it's hard, and we'll post stuff up thats a reach to get the game moving...just keep the goal in mind. 

But I am glad to see you join in!


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bend The Light

1-3-2012 Piglets and Mother by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Fantastic echo, BTL!!!


----------



## Bend The Light

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Fantastic echo, BTL!!!



Merci!


----------



## texkam




----------



## Tuffythepug

Lined Up


----------



## Mully




----------



## mishele

Beat me!!


----------



## Mully

I wouldn't do that ...you are too good.


----------



## mishele

lol I guess I should of said, "You beat me to it!".


----------



## Derrel

kabobs, iPhone,Instagram,July 2012


----------



## mishele

You people are making me hungry!


----------



## Mully




----------



## Tuffythepug

mmmm   Carne Asada


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Bend The Light

21-10-2012 In a Jam by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## Demers18

Edit: I was sanctioned...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm calling you out Demers. That's the third time you posted that photo!


LOL


----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm starting to forget what I posted already....lol


----------



## Demers18

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> I'm calling you out Demers. That's the third time you posted that photo!
> 
> LOL



Serious? Sh*t I didn't think I had posted it yet... Sorry guys (as I leave with my dunce cap to the corner of the room)


----------



## PixelRabbit

Mish, I'm guessing on a lot of them now too :meh: and I even scrolled through the thread from start to end :lmao:


----------



## mishele

Demers18 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling you out Demers. That's the third time you posted that photo!
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious? Sh*t I didn't think I had posted it yet... Sorry guys (as I leave with my dunce cap to the corner of the room)
Click to expand...

lol It's all good.


----------



## LaFoto

This might be a bit of a stretch, but somehow the colour, the fact that there's writing, and even some of the lines might be echoed?




0074_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Demers18

mishele said:
			
		

> lol It's all good.



Thanks Mish


----------



## PixelRabbit

Not a stretch at all Corinna, great echo imho 

Demers, no worries Corinna caught one of my doubles and you caught another  The dunce cap will be a distant memory soon!


----------



## ronlane

Building with writing on it at night.




IMG_7326 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## Awiserbud

knightsbridge by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0154_Lisbon_IgrejaDeSão Francisco de Paula von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## nycphotography




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## nycphotography




----------



## mishele

Bahhh!!


----------



## Tuffythepug

mishele said:


> Bahhh!!




where'd the pic go ?!   I had one ready to echo it !


----------



## mishele

nyc, posted before I did....=)


----------



## sm4him

Well, *I* see the echo, anyway...I guess that makes it count...


----------



## nycphotography

It would only echo the first one and not mine too?


----------



## sm4him

nycphotography said:


> It would only echo the first one and not mine too?



Mish's was definitely an echo of the one before yours...until I figured that out, I was really scratching my head, trying to figure out HOW she saw an echo from yours to hers.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## KyPink




----------



## EIngerson

Some more bokeh.



A-2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Day late. Several dollars short.


----------



## Mully




----------



## nycphotography




----------



## EIngerson

sm4him said:


> Day late. Several dollars short.



I did that my last three attempts to post. lol


----------



## sm4him

Let's try this again.


----------



## nycphotography




----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him

DSC_0196editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Mully




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## nycphotography




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## nycphotography




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bend The Light

11-8-2012 Kite Surfing by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Bridge by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Awiserbud

Big Pink Floyd fan, went to London just to recreate this iconic album cover shot.





Animals - Pink Floyd reproduction. by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Royal Air Force Memorial mono by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0020_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

Time by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bend The Light

moon over trees by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0214_Sonnenuntergang von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## kundalini




----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto

I WAS searching through my droplet photos to echo Kundalini's photo, but none of mine are as good as yours, Mish! 
But still:




lila02-klein von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## kundalini




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bend The Light

14-5-2012 The World in My Hand by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully

Now that is the real you.


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Bend The Light

Was in response to Bitter's post, but still works. 


Just playing by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Durn it! Wait a minute...


there!


----------



## kundalini

Still with circles and rectangles and workers.......


----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Kundalini...you so late and tired.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I saw kundalini at a Ren Faire!


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bend The Light

Me with Marilyn Monroe - Marina Del Ray, Hollywood by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Me, smiling broadly, too, but not even remotely LOOKING like Marilyn Monroe...




0163_Lisbon von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

The young 'un, TinyTogger. 




11-4-2012 TinyTogger at YWP entrance by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Mully

Very cute !  You will have a good assistant in no time.


----------



## Bend The Light

Mully said:


> Very cute !  You will have a good assistant in no time.



She is already very good. In the camera club, of which she is a member, she has already come 8th (out of 34) in one competition, and 7th (out of 22) in another. Against some very seasoned photographers too!


----------



## nycphotography

Plus you're training her well for field work with the backpack full of bricks ;-)


----------



## nycphotography




----------



## bentcountershaft

017b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

Emily and me


----------



## Derrel

Me...and my reflection...

(larger http://www.pbase.com/derrel/image/93400096/original)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bend The Light

From 1988...another time! I was thin! (ish!)




Self Portrait with Zenith 12XP by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

me


----------



## Bend The Light

Kodak Retinette IIB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

My Nikon D40 by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Derrel

My mini-Digi Rolleiflex.
Yes, it's an actual digital
camera. One of the
poorest you could hope for!


----------



## Bend The Light

Bum! Too slow!


----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Bend The Light

Dew on a Web by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Bend The Light

M1 JCN 36 Light Trails crop by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## snowbear

There is a house in here, somewhere (no, not mine).




cmw3_d40_243654429ZYyGMK_ph-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr

edit: larger version to better appreciate the decorations!


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Tony S




----------



## BrianV

night light


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Demers18

[/url] Waiting for the one by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mully




----------



## Demers18

Mully said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=28863"/>



Nice photo but a little too late


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Demers18 said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/photo-themes/28863-visual-echo-dsc_0013-edit.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photo but a little too late
Click to expand...

Yeah. I dunno. It's tricky.
I could easily think that if we have lighthouse--->person on beach--->person on beach--->lighthouse, it stands to reason that it could go back the other way, no?


----------



## kundalini

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I could easily think that if we have lighthouse--->person on beach--->person on beach--->lighthouse, it stands to reason that it could go back the other way, no?



Missle Observation Tower on a beach with no people might be a stretch though.......


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

...and that brings us back to lighthouse. :lmao:

But it is a compositional echo, no?


----------



## texkam




----------



## nycphotography

film.  no, really.  (c) 1999.


----------



## Tuffythepug

shot on film with Bronica 645


----------



## Demers18

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/photo-themes/28863-visual-echo-dsc_0013-edit.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photo but a little too late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I dunno. It's tricky.
> I could easily think that if we have lighthouse--->person on beach--->person on beach--->lighthouse, it stands to reason that it could go back the other way, no?
Click to expand...


I would typically agree, but there isn't much in that photo that really screams beach or dude on beach. Potentially if he had some of the ocean showing, sure but in this case I think it's a bit of a stretch. But hey, at this point it doesn't really matter. At least it kept the game moving


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Demers18 said:


> I would typically agree, but there isn't much in that photo that really screams beach or dude on beach. Potentially if he had some of the ocean showing, sure but in this case I think it's a bit of a stretch. But hey, at this point it doesn't really matter. At least it kept the game moving



Why does it have to scream beach, or dude on beach? What if it screamed horizon line and vertical subject?
We have to be careful arguing here. It can easily become cyclic and contradictory.


----------



## Bend The Light

21-10-2012 Ruby on the climing wall by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would typically agree, but there isn't much in that photo that really screams beach or dude on beach. Potentially if he had some of the ocean showing, sure but in this case I think it's a bit of a stretch. But hey, at this point it doesn't really matter. At least it kept the game moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it have to scream beach, or dude on beach? What if it screamed horizon line and vertical subject?
> We have to be careful arguing here. It can easily become cyclic and contradictory.
Click to expand...


I agree but I think this could be an interesting conversation nonetheless.  

If we take both pictures into account, the only place I could see the echo here would be the house in the background of my photo. And as I'm writing this I'm realizing that they are actually quite similar in shape, slightly different roof pitch,  and therefore my foot is rapidly filling my mouth. 

Looks like I'm on a roll here these past couple of days. lol 

I would agree with a combination of both horizon line and vertical subject but I would find it difficult using one them on their own. Now has it been done in this thread before, absolutely. Have I done it? Probably. But we both know that there some of the "echos" in this thread that are a stretch, but they are a necessary evil to keep the thread a live and spark conversations like this. 

On a side note, Mully I'm in now way bashing your photo and actually I would like to get your take on the echo you saw. after looking closer, I think it's the house in the back ground but then again, I've been wrong before :mrgreen:






Demers18 said:


> [/URL] Waiting for the one by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]





Mully said:


> View attachment 28863


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Forkie

Waiting by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

No longer waiting - feasting!


----------



## sm4him




----------



## EIngerson

^^^^^ Wow, great image sm4him.


----------



## snowbear

One-time house guest (yes - a black widow.)  Please pardon the dust/cobweb.




cmw3_d40_DSC_4256-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## aliyawar

A bug I shot months ago...




bug by AliYawar.M, on Flickr


----------



## aliyawar

And here is one to increase the scope of echo...i am echoing my own pic..guess that's allowed.. 




bug-2 by AliYawar.M, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Bug on green.


----------



## LaFoto

Bug on green -fly on white




023_StrollAroundHouse von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

(And Ali - you better not echo your own pics ... have someone else echo them and then echo theirs, I think that makes more sense)


----------



## aliyawar

LaFoto said:


> Bug on green -fly on white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 023_StrollAroundHouse von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
> 
> (And Ali - you better not echo your own pics ... have someone else echo them and then echo theirs, I think that makes more sense)



Thanks..I will do accordingly from the next time...

Regards


----------



## kundalini

Back to LaFoto's?








_Size comparison for the flower.... Clicky

_.


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## LaFoto

080_MorningStrollAroundTuchen-Klobbike von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## nycphotography




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Mully




----------



## Derrel

A pizza I made.


----------



## nycphotography




----------



## Mully

I think the echo's are stretching.


----------



## ronlane

Derrel said:


> View attachment 28916
> 
> A pizza I made.



I'm waiting on my invite to help you eat said pizza. hehe


----------



## dinamaria

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Would you like to play a game, with your pictures?
> 
> VISUAL ECHO!
> 
> Look at the last posted photo, and find one of your own that echoes something about it. Try to keep the echo tight. I mean, no seven obscure degrees of separation.
> 
> You can echo color, form, shape, lines, composition, color, subject, etc.
> 
> When you post your image, also rate the relationship of the last image, to the one before it from one to ten, ten behind close relationship, one being too loosely related.
> 
> If you have a question, ask!
> I am sure after a few images are posted, the idea will be clear.
> 
> 
> Are you game?
> 
> 
> Start with this!



First glance all I could think about was Noah's Ark. the wood grain the stern of the boat.


----------



## nycphotography

Mully said:


> I think the echo's are stretching.



how so?  I could interpret that several ways.


----------



## Mully

So let me get this straight ...if the prior photo has a circle in it I just post anything that has a circle?  Without any regard to quality of image or content.


----------



## ronlane

Mully said:


> So let me get this straight ...if the prior photo has a circle in it I just post anything that has a circle? Without any regard to quality of image or content.



No but a pizza with color and a record with a colored label is NOT that far of a stretch.


----------



## irfan.in.tx

From the introduction, by Bitter J:
"VISUAL ECHO!

Look at the last posted photo, and find one of your own that echoes something about it. Try to keep the echo tight. I mean, no seven obscure degrees of separation. 

You can echo color, form, shape, lines, composition, color, subject, etc"



Mully said:


> So let me get this straight ...if the prior photo has a circle in it I just post anything that has a circle?  Without any regard to quality of image or content.


----------



## LaFoto

OK, back to the game - circle again!




035_EastAsiaExhibition von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Mully said:


> So let me get this straight ...if the prior photo has a circle in it I just post anything that has a circle?  Without any regard to quality of image or content.



If that's what you want to do, sure. 
Or you could try to pick the photo YOU have that, TO YOU, is an *effective* visual echo. I'm not sure which link you were calling a stretch--I thought the pizza to record echo was very nicely done.

Originally, Bitter had suggested that we also "rate" the "effectiveness" of the echoed picture before us, on a scale of 1-5. So a photo of a pizza "echoing" something that had a tiny circle in it somewhere but which was not a dominant part of the photo might only get a 1.  A photo that really effectively echoes color, composition and other "elements" without actually being the same subject might get a 5.  

To me, the BEST echoes are NOT the ones with the same subject--animal to animal, spider web to spider web, lighthouse to lighthouse--but the ones that have the same compositional elements and yet a different subject.  But that's just what *I* like.

As far as the quality of image: this is not a thread about C&C, it's about fun and about seeing your photos a little differently maybe, as you LOOK for the common elements. So, yeah, "quality" isn't really the primary concern.
Plus, you gotta realize, some of us have been at this game for a while now--and for those who, like me, have a pretty limited "quality" portfolio, we're running out of the quality options!!  I've started resorting to old point-and-shoot photos.

And--there's also the fact that you gotta look at the photo, go find one of your own that echoes well, AND then get it posted before someone beats you to the punch...there's very little time for quality control!


----------



## Mully

OK ....   QED


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Mully said:


> So let me get this straight ...if the prior photo has a circle in it I just post anything that has a circle?  Without any regard to quality of image or content.





Well, this is sorta why I asked that there be a grade when you posted a response, judging the prior images relationship to it's echo. There have been quite a few 10's posted, that were just phenominal echoes, and whole lot of what I would consider 5 and unders. It's all good. We are having fun, after all.

But this is the slippery slope of defining the "exact" rules.
I mean, a predominant color is a valid echo, but the composition could be totally different. So what do you do there?
We often pick low hanging fruit like landscape--->landscape, and there's a circle, i have a circle. the best echos relate in more than one way, and those are truly special, and less common.

i have only given gentle reminders a couple times, because things were straying, and pedal-->petal, isn't in the spirit of the "game". I did it again when a moon shot followed a fireworks shot. What was the relation? The night sky?  That was pretty weak in my eyes. But, one could argue that it was valid. *shrug*

The recent run of christmas lights was another "questionable" series.  The relation was the subject, and that was it. Any image of xMas lights works, I supose. This is why it's hard to try to "regulate" the game.

When I respond, I am looking for relations like lines, shapes, composition, minimalism, busy or chaotic, predominant color, form, and yes also subject. But I try my best to echo as many as I can. I am not always successful, and I will pick some low hanging fruit myself, to move the game forward. *shrug* Derrel's glass ashtray was a wonderful echo of a diamond ring, which totally changed the subject. My goal is to try to change the obvious subject, by echoing composition. It's what prevents a run of 30 flowers. LOL

So, yeah, sometimes we all play loose, and sometimes we nail it. Revel in the "thats what this is about posts"! They are fewer and farther between. 

But all in all this has been going really well, and as said before, you really get an idea of how people think in their responses. I think if we really trying to only respond with 10 pointers, the game would slow down dramatically, and it could get really difficult. LOL

Carry on with the madness!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Oh, and above all, personally, I have loved seeing all these images from all of you that I might have not seen otherwise. 
I mean, I am not buttering up to Derrel, but he's posted some great echos, using images he never would have posted otherwise, and it gives me/us a better sense of what and how he sees photographically.  And that, is really cool!


----------



## ronlane

Hey Bitter, it's your game and your rules. I personally have had fun watching where this one has gone and try to add to it whenever I can.  NEXT!!!


----------



## deeky

LaFoto's in its natural form:




IMG_0883a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Shell / Rock


----------



## Demers18

deeky said:
			
		

> LaFoto's in its natural form:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/81305320@N05/8281461435/
> IMG_0883a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr



Compositional echo






[/url] _MG_3189 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffythepug

Demers18, you're gonna have to explain this one to me.   the previous post was a round rock inside a seashell.. 

 A cow in a field ???


----------



## Demers18

Tuffythepug said:
			
		

> Demers18, you're gonna have to explain this one to me.   the previous post was a round rock inside a seashell..
> 
> A cow in a field ???



Yes I think it definitely works as a compositional echo. You have the main subject, clam and cow, being surrounded by texture (empty space). 
So basically, if I flipped the cow so it would be on the left side of the frame we would have the exact same composition. 
I'm on my phone and no longer on break, working night shift ugh, so I can't go in to too much detail but will so later if you would like me to elaborate more.
I'm trying to echo Bitters comments from previous post.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

LOL.

I just realized my clock was almost 2 hours behind.
Monday sucks.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Demers18 said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demers18, you're gonna have to explain this one to me.   the previous post was a round rock inside a seashell..
> 
> A cow in a field ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I think it definitely works as a compositional echo. You have the main subject, clam and cow, being surrounded by texture (empty space).
> So basically, if I flipped the cow so it would be on the left side of the frame we would have the exact same composition.
> I'm on my phone and no longer on break, working night shift ugh, so I can't go in to too much detail but will so later if you would like me to elaborate more.
> I'm trying to echo Bitters comments from previous post.
Click to expand...


If it works at all as  compositional echo, which is a stretch, it would be to the post before my own.   There is a post between LaPhoto's and yours which you apparently have not seen.


----------



## Bend The Light

Moving on...




1-11-2012 Ruby stalking Deer desat colour by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my: who's stalking here???




1918_NaturreservatPavikenFågeltorn_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Harris Hawk by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0228_14-June_LaCrosse von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

29-7-2012 The Polish Memorial by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## fjrabon

DSC_0010 by franklinrabon, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

Tuffythepug said:
			
		

> If it works at all as  compositional echo, which is a stretch, it would be to the post before my own.   There is a post between LaPhoto's and yours which you apparently have not seen.



I didn't notice your post at all. You must have posted while I was in the process of posting mine. 
And I agree, what I posted and what you posted do not echo at all.


----------



## Bend The Light

Gone for a Burton by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

319_Venedig_Fenster von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Demers18 said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works at all as  compositional echo, which is a stretch, it would be to the post before my own.   There is a post between LaPhoto's and yours which you apparently have not seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice your post at all. You must have posted while I was in the process of posting mine.
> And I agree, what I posted and what you posted do not echo at all.
Click to expand...


It's not important.   The thread has moved way past that now


----------



## snowbear

Color and subject.




cmw3_d40_file0001940857675-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^Hey, I see a face!!  haha


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> ^^^^^^Hey, I see a face!!  haha


Should I double post it???


----------



## mishele

YEP  :mrgreen:


----------



## Tony S

That last one looks like a classic grill to my twisted mind...


----------



## BrianV

Grill and a face?


----------



## dinamaria

circular:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## dinamaria

Star


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## nycphotography

That's a powerful picture.  To me, it says military casket.  Is that what it was?


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Lone Star.


----------



## bentcountershaft

No, but I did want to convey that feeling.


----------



## R3d

Old Timey




Mad Max Beetle by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## KyPink

BTW, thanks for starting this pretty cool thread.  This is the most fun I've had on TPF.


----------



## LaFoto

More modern, but - my echo:


----------



## Judobreaker

Nighttime.


----------



## bentcountershaft

City from a distance.


----------



## LaFoto

Skyline - in speeding past




0326_16-June_Minneapolis von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## deeky

I'll go with the strong parallel lines of the rail.




IMG_0101a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## nycphotography




----------



## texkam




----------



## Mully




----------



## texkam

I'm obviously too stupid to see the echo here. :scratch:


----------



## Mully

The strings as lines.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Awiserbud

Idol play by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## LaFoto

0069_Lisbon_Street von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Pallycow




----------



## LaFoto

145_GrönaLund_SalemAlFakir von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## mishele

Dang!!


----------



## Pallycow




----------



## mishele




----------



## Pallycow

mishele said:


>




lol, mine was a response to your, you cant put yours under me, although I like you under me. lol.


I say lets move from guitar and use the person singing instead.  lol


----------



## Pallycow

LaFoto said:


> 145_GrönaLund_SalemAlFakir von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## mishele

lol I got ninja'd!! So I killed the picture. Then I saw that you went off of me, so I played it again....lol I like it better below you too.


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Passionate singing.


----------



## Pallycow




----------



## Bend The Light

13-10-2012 - Toyah by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## enzodm




----------



## Pallycow




----------



## Bend The Light

Is this a stretch? I dunno. First thing I thought when I saw twin lenses, were the headlights on this car...




triumph by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Mazda!




Mazdaspeed 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Uh Oh   (this is not for "Echo",,   just a comment )


----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_0526 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BrianV




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## EIngerson

Sunset Beach Statue by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Beach Lovers


----------



## LaFoto

0005_10-June_ChicagoLakefront von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## R3d

Colossus Of The Nile - Closeup by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

HB1_106 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Mully




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Demers18

[/url] Doll-Cross by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bend The Light

29-7-2012 Shot at Dawn by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Mully

Powerful image !


----------



## Bend The Light

Mully said:


> Powerful image !



It is even more powerful to be at the memorial...there are posts for every man (boy, in some cases) shot for cowardice in the first world war. Most now would be considered to have PTSD or some such. And some were too young to even be there...




29-7-2012  Cowards (Shot at Dawn) by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr 




29-7-2012 Shot at Dawn v2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

The second photo here was taken from the stand of 6 trees that represent the firing squad. Six men, so no one would know which bullet killed the man. 

Certainly makes you think.


----------



## Awiserbud

Frozen statue by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0075_Lisbon_StreetPerformer von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Street Performer


----------



## snowbear

Juggling (sort of)




cmw3_d40_signspin1 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Street vendor.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Derrel

the echo seems to be fading...fading...fading...fa


----------



## EIngerson

Why? the ones above all have a dude in them.


----------



## texkam

^ I can fix that.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Derrel said:


> the echo seems to be fading...fading...fading...fa



How so ?   the two preceding shots both have a street vendor in a leaning-back pose.   there have been many posts all along with far less "echo" than that.


----------



## texkam

> the echo seems to be fading...fading...fading...fa


Two overlapping subjects dressed in uniform, the front one looking off camera while the back one is looking into camera and a subject in the far bg standing with right hand on hip and back facing the camera. I think we're back on track.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Bend The Light

Seaside huts by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## nycphotography




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Awiserbud

pencils by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## irfan.in.tx

Got to keep this from dying.


----------



## nycphotography

now that's a visual echo. :thumbup:


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

I'm a little rusty today but I think this one works with the layers and angles...


----------



## LaFoto

325_MustafaPasaFormerlySynassos von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Mully




----------



## R3d

Spirits at Bay by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Bend The Light

Ghost in the Paintwork by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_4415b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_cmw3_d40_-4278-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_2631a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## R3d

Dumpster by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

So riveting!


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## EIngerson

Gala Peer by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

Stairs going into water.


----------



## texkam




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Freakin' grass!


----------



## oldhippy

one old hippy sayin you rock


----------



## R3d

Flamingo by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Tony S

Sorry the picture is small...


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Derrel

"Blue Ocean," 2012.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Very cool!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Derrel, I love seeing this side of your work !!


----------



## Mully




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Derrel

Thanks Bitter, Mully,PixelRabbit. Funny thing...I went to the coast with a TPF shooting buddy, and the weather was so,so,so freakin' windy that I knew I needed a VR lens, so I took my 80-400VR, which has a lot of range, and reach. Even though it was August, we encountered stormy weather. WINDY as all get-out, with rain coming in at steep angles from the southwest. Did I mention it was windy??? Windy as hell??? And so doggone dark that in ther afternoon, we were shooting at like 500 and 640 ISO, with speeds in the slow fractions of a second...for real. Faced with a lemon storm, I tried to make lemonade...I shot slow-speed, impressionistic stuff because...I could barely keep the camera from being blown around in the 40-50 MPH winds...


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Derrel

This hummingbird suddenly appeared in front of me,very close to the 4.5 meter close-focus limit. I had to take a step backwards to focus. I got off only two frames of him. It was very hard to see the bird and get the camera on him with the 800x1.5 or roughly 1200mm angle of view from such a close range. The 400mm f/3.5's big 122mm diameter front element was blocking my view of the bird. I shot this hand-held at 1/500 second. Not sure what the aperture is, but it's not wide enough that's for sure. As a grab shot,it has a sort of impressionistic hummingbird feeling. 400mm f/3.5 Nikkor + TC-301  2x tele-converter,hand-held at twilight, hummingbird back porch. 800mm f/7.7 equivalent x 1.5 FOV factor. June 10,2004.


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## PixelRabbit

Woot! Flickr sent a Christmas present, 3 months membership... I now can see all my pictures not just the last 200, this should make things a little easier!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

Totally dubious but how many pink bugs are there?


----------



## kundalini




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Mully




----------



## mishele

Note to self....take more pictures of birds and bugs.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Mishele, if you are quick I bet you can echo this and change the theme


----------



## snowbear

Not as good, but basically the same pose.




cmw3_d40_osprey2 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Coming in for a landing......


----------



## Mully




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## kundalini




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## kundalini




----------



## irfan.in.tx

Wings out.


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_2435a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## kundalini

I'm about to be off doing some Xmas stuff with the extended family.  Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## R3d

Tawny Frogmouth Owl by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Shoebill


----------



## BrianV

Why a duck?


----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffythepug

echoing the perspective .   Does that work ?


----------



## bentcountershaft

Spirit of Jefferson and Riverfront 167a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Krisjan

Okay I do not have any photos to post for the time being but I would just like to say these are some wonderful photos i love how much this has all changed...

p.s. there was no way i was going to be able to go through 109 pages of this hahaha


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Artisan at work.


----------



## texkam




----------



## LaFoto

482_AntalyaJewellery von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## BrianV




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kundalini




----------



## LaFoto

013 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Swan by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I certainly did not expect that kind of echo, but so there... we're back to water fowl? 




0456_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## LaFoto

Ha! Your friend's back, Bitter! 

A friend for your friend then:




447_Eberswalde_Zoo von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## dbvirago




----------



## BrianV

Osprey


----------



## Bend The Light

LaFoto said:


> I certainly did not expect that kind of echo, but so there...



Just trying to think a little sideways...not the obvious, but in fact it is really obvious - first thing I thought of when I saw your ropes.


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, I thought it would have been the ropes...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Someday, we'll get off the bird train...




...but until then:


----------



## mishele

F birds!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Mishele, agree, I see a triangle and lines in the background in the last one, it's a stretch and I'm owning it!


----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I have a diagonal line to echo that in the fence...


----------



## PixelRabbit

Bitter!!


----------



## mishele

Seriously?!! What's wrong with you?!!


----------



## Tuffythepug

diagonal line..  no bird


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Wind Thunkers


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

PixelRabbit said:


> Bitter!!





mishele said:


> Seriously?!! What's wrong with you?!!



Geee. Ain't I a stinker?


----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

I'd strangle you again if I wasn't laughing so hard :lmao:


----------



## Demers18

[/url] Blue Beak by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

Been away for for a while with no computer or Internet. Kinda nice in a way. But I noticed people were killing the bird theme so I thought I'd continue it 
I see grass in a diagonal in Pixels post.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## Demers18

Edit: got beat lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_0666 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Demers18

[/url] Aged by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_0956 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_0966-2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

I see an interesting angle and that is my echo


----------



## Demers18

I love this shot btw. Would like it if we could do that on the iPad app.


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel

^^Not even...remotely close...


----------



## mishele

I saw an echo of composition. It has 3 main subjects w/ 2 of them facing forward and one to the side.


----------



## PixelRabbit

I think he was talking about his shot that he posted wasn't echoing yours... It was obv you beat him but it was 3 stop lights side by side so still kinda worked IMHO


----------



## BrianV

Dolls


----------



## mishele

Please someone play on this!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Yellow entering from the right...


----------



## Mully

mishele said:


> I saw an echo of composition. It has 3 main subjects w/ 2 of them facing forward and one to the side.




This explanation proves you are a girl!  Guys don't answer like that ...straight ones at least


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Mully said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw an echo of composition. It has 3 main subjects w/ 2 of them facing forward and one to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This explanation proves you are a girl!  Guys don't answer like that ...straight ones at least
Click to expand...

Proves nothing....lol


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele

Doh!!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele

]


----------



## Mully

Oh ...nice flower battles


----------



## mishele

Mully said:


> Oh ...nice flower battles


Bring it....LOL


----------



## PixelRabbit

lol I'm already running out of flowers.... but I have TONS of birds still waiting to play


----------



## Mully




----------



## cgipson1

Can I play?


----------



## mishele

Love it!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully

Sure we can do birds ..... OK Mish


----------



## cgipson1

I cant decide if this echoes Bitter's image or not....


----------



## irfan.in.tx

You've played that one before, Bitter.





Bitter JYeweler said:


>


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Are you token up tonight or what?



oldhippy said:


>


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

irfan.in.tx said:


> You've played that one before, Bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter JYeweler said:
Click to expand...


Well, clearly, Bitter JYeweler stole it from me!


----------



## oldhippy

it was blue, and had configutatios     mea copa


----------



## BrianV

Blue.

Any complaints and I will bring back Betty and Hedi Spaghetti.


----------



## mishele

FVcking birds!!! :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## mishele

I got a bird for ya....


----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully

No sour grapes...funny bird ...I see those all the time


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> I got a bird for ya....



Visual Echo?


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Oh No! Not longnecked birds again!


----------



## BrianV

I don't have any f'ing birds.

Two.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## cgipson1

I don't have any f'ing frogs!




Frog by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Ribbit, ribbit.


----------



## BrianV

Statue


----------



## texkam




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## Bend The Light

24-8-2012 K10 by CTS.Studio1, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Right - far fetched, as a lot more clad, a lot older, not sideways, outdoor - not studio - but: crouching, smiling into the camera, female:




0301_Madeira_Funchal_Monte_QuintaJardinsDoImperado_JardimMalakof von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## kundalini

I missed the frogs earlier, but the perspective approximates LaFoto's, maybe, just a little?


----------



## Derrel

"Crouching Frog, Hidden Bacon"


----------



## Bend The Light

other lizard by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

The "eye" has it.


----------



## Bend The Light

Picture by Bend The Light by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

More in reply to Bend-the-Light's photo (as produced in the same manner, I guess) would be this one, and I decided to post in reply to his, as he and Mully posted at the same time (and I can't find a good reptile photo - a-hemmmm):


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## BrianV

a


----------



## sm4him

Probably a bit of a weak echo, but it's been several days since I've played (or even been online--I'm having withdrawal!), so I'm a little rusty at it...still--lines, and color.





work10of10_1728 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto

Well, after all these hours with no echo I decided to actually create one, as there was nothing to echo this photo in my (admittedly large) photo funds. So there:






Funny frame and lots of play in PS included in my "echo".


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## PixelRabbit

I have realized there a serious lack of primary colours in my shots....


----------



## Mully

BAH Humbug ...Patterns


----------



## Mully

Cooked


----------



## ronlane

IMG_6882 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## Mully




----------



## Mully

Charlie you changed the season ...nice though


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## Mully




----------



## deeky

IMG_0829b by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## wtfranky22

ECHO! 
View attachment 30585


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Well done.


----------



## texkam




----------



## snowbear

Spooky by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Spooky merchandise inside.


----------



## Bend The Light

10-8-2012 Engine Driver - Talyllyn Railway by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

e


----------



## sleist




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## ratssass




----------



## Bend The Light

I saw a flash of red! by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

...and before I get slated for use of selective colour, Brian (with the red jacket) is always banging on about having a person, little girl, whoever, in a photo as part of the composition, the draw the eye, that lines lead to. So when I took this, I had it in mind to make Brian the flash of red.


----------



## Buckster




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sleist




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Derrel

from my gallery "Gray day shapes in black and white."


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## snowbear

Movement




UMD Circle by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## ratssass




----------



## sleist




----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

0029_Nebel in Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## LaFoto

488_Manchester von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## R3d

North Mine by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

sea wall symmetry aq gld by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Water Lines


----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_6141 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Bend The Light

A walk through the trees PB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Buckster




----------



## Bend The Light

PGF Panorama Take 3 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## MSnowy




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## sleist




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## MSnowy




----------



## BrianV

Tracks


----------



## nycphotography




----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

Couldn't think of any other (more serious) photo of a "Lady with Hat" - would have been nice to echo the wheels and posture, too, but there you are: nothing of the kind in my photo funds...


----------



## PixelRabbit

Girl, in a hat, and a camera Canada style!


----------



## pictureperfekt

Girl with a spyglass
View attachment 30995


----------



## texkam

Girl with a horn.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## sleist




----------



## irfan.in.tx

Yeaaah pops!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## oldhippy

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


  That looks like old Rosie..Ah Childhood during WW2


----------



## sleist




----------



## LaFoto

Oh dear, that fierce dragon of yours cowed mine into submission...


----------



## sleist




----------



## duncanp




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_2342.jpg by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## jhodges10

Pirates


----------



## LaFoto

Oh wow. This was fast! A whole day of standstill, and then wham! an instant reply to "my" Captain Hook  Cool. So the game's still alive!


----------



## R3d

Let's get this thread moving again...  Pirates need a ship right?




Sail Cruise 1 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

R3d said:


> Let's get this thread moving again...  Pirates need a ship right?


If we're going to play that loose with the idea of "*VISUAL* echo", then here's a tree, because pirate ships are made with wood:


----------



## keith foster

Colors of fall, colors of the sky.  Relationship scale  7


----------



## sleist

Anyone have a picture of Kevin Bacon?


----------



## EIngerson

Another sunset.


Sunset by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Demers18

Edit: Bitter beat me to it


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Hanalei Pier by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele

Same exact pier....lol


----------



## Demers18

mishele said:
			
		

> Same exact pier....lol



It's because it's that awesome!


----------



## Redeyejedi

turtles swim in the sea.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Buckster said:


> R3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this thread moving again...  Pirates need a ship right?
> 
> 
> 
> If we're going to play that loose with the idea of "*VISUAL* echo", then here's a tree, because pirate ships are made with wood:
Click to expand...



Buckster, I get it but some obviously don't.   I fear that it's a losing battle trying to get people to at least give a nod to the intent of the thread.   So...   we get a sailing ship as a "visual echo" of a family portrait..    and a sea turtle as a "visual echo" of a seascape with pier, canoe, mountains,  even though there is no hint of marine life in the original picture.
The idea that it's ok to post a photo if it can be associated in any way whatsoever with the preceding picture has opened the way for posting just about anything and everything I guess.


----------



## sleist




----------



## Bend The Light

The Moon and the Owl reposition 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## flow

I'm not sure what that is ... but at first glance I saw an eye. So


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## nycphotography

Tuffythepug said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this thread moving again...  Pirates need a ship right?
> 
> 
> 
> If we're going to play that loose with the idea of "*VISUAL* echo", then here's a tree, because pirate ships are made with wood:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster, I get it but some obviously don't.   I fear that it's a losing battle trying to get people to at least give a nod to the intent of the thread.   So...   we get a sailing ship as a "visual echo" of a family portrait..    and a sea turtle as a "visual echo" of a seascape with pier, canoe, mountains,  even though there is no hint of marine life in the original picture.
> The idea that it's ok to post a photo if it can be associated in any way whatsoever with the preceding picture has opened the way for posting just about anything and everything I guess.
Click to expand...


Actually if you look at it, the turtle was a _really good_ VISUAL echo.

The seascape, pier, canoe, and mountains are all concrete things, not abstract shapes, patterns, colors... etc.  those are concrete noun echos, rather than visual echos.

leopard to lion = concrete thing echo.  leopard to mottled sunlight on face of young girl = visual echo.  sleeping curled up leopard to curled up paper shred = visual echo.

At least that's my take on it.


----------



## Buckster

nycphotography said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we're going to play that loose with the idea of "*VISUAL* echo", then here's a tree, because pirate ships are made with wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster, I get it but some obviously don't.   I fear that it's a losing battle trying to get people to at least give a nod to the intent of the thread.   So...   we get a sailing ship as a "visual echo" of a family portrait..    and a sea turtle as a "visual echo" of a seascape with pier, canoe, mountains,  even though there is no hint of marine life in the original picture.
> The idea that it's ok to post a photo if it can be associated in any way whatsoever with the preceding picture has opened the way for posting just about anything and everything I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you look at it, the turtle was a _really good_ VISUAL echo.
> 
> The seascape, pier, canoe, and mountains are all concrete things, not abstract shapes, patterns, colors... etc.  those are concrete noun echos, rather than visual echos.
> 
> leopard to lion = concrete thing echo.  leopard to mottled sunlight on face of young girl = visual echo.  sleeping curled up leopard to curled up paper shred = visual echo.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.
Click to expand...

So then, a beautiful girl and a closeup of a dog turd make a good visual echo as well, by your standard.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, come on, you guys. Here I was hoping for a new echo photo, and you're quarreling... I'm disappointed.
Sometimes the "rules" (a-hemmm, this is a mere GAME!) need to get a bit stretched for the game to live on, and afterwards, people get back to what Bitter first had in mind when he started - and it is meant to be ENJOYABLE, and not something we need to quarrel about.


----------



## nycphotography

Buckster said:


> So then, a beautiful girl and a closeup of a dog turd make a good visual echo as well, by your standard.



Not necessarily.  But then not necessarily not either.  It's a visual thing.  

Without seeing the two pictures, I can't tell if there is or is not a visual echo based only on the fact that the concrete noun things are different and seemingly unrelated.

I don't think it _has_ to be some abstract shape thing... i just think those tend to much better visual echos than cat -> cat -> cat -> cat -> cat or tree -> tree -> tree -> tree.

And postingsome thing that's a stretch just to restart a stalled thread probably isn't such a crime either ;-)

I'm not here to argue... just offering an opinion.


----------



## Buckster

LaFoto said:


> Oh, come on, you guys. Here I was hoping for a new echo photo, and you're quarreling... I'm disappointed.
> Sometimes the "rules" (a-hemmm, this is a mere GAME!) need to get a bit stretched for the game to live on, and afterwards, people get back to what Bitter first had in mind when he started - and it is meant to be ENJOYABLE, and not something we need to quarrel about.


So, you don't think there was enough to play off of in this family portrait and so things needed to get "a bit stretched" to the point of posting the ship.  Thanks for your take on it, but I think you're stretching it quite a bit.


----------



## Buckster

nycphotography said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, a beautiful girl and a closeup of a dog turd make a good visual echo as well, by your standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.  But then not necessarily not either.  It's a visual thing.
Click to expand...

They're both "concrete nouns" as much as your examples of what works.


----------



## LaFoto

Buckster said:


> So, you don't think there was enough to play off of in this family portrait and so things needed to get "a bit stretched" to the point of posting the ship.  Thanks for your take on it, but I think you're stretching it quite a bit.



In fact: I didn't. I rolled my eyes and thought (in silence) "Oh no!"
But I never said a word, as this is a mere game on line.
It doesn't affect my life in any way if people stretch "the rules"...


----------



## nycphotography

LaFoto said:


> Oh, come on, you guys. Here I was hoping for a new echo photo, and you're quarreling... I'm disappointed.
> Sometimes the "rules" (a-hemmm, this is a mere GAME!) need to get a bit stretched for the game to live on, and afterwards, people get back to what Bitter first had in mind when he started - and it is meant to be ENJOYABLE, and not something we need to quarrel about.



The challenge of water drops is that there's little to echo them besides other water drops or reflections in convex lenses.  Unless anything with a circle will do

I'm not finding anything of mine to echo the water drop reasonably.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, couldn't it be something (whatever!) round or oval shaped? 
Or someone skating on ice?
Or something with a blue and red background? I mean, there are so many possibilities to create a visual echo, and who says it needs to be a 10 out of 10 echo? Bitter, whose game this one essentially is, or much rather, who thought this up, is cool about most things, just because this is just a game.


----------



## mishele

LOL We all push the limits of the pictures that we post at times. It's just always good to throw out a little reminder here and there. NO WORRIES!! Keep playing, have fun!!


----------



## texkam

Visual echo!


----------



## Tuffythepug

nycphotography said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we're going to play that loose with the idea of "*VISUAL* echo", then here's a tree, because pirate ships are made with wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster, I get it but some obviously don't.   I fear that it's a losing battle trying to get people to at least give a nod to the intent of the thread.   So...   we get a sailing ship as a "visual echo" of a family portrait..    and a sea turtle as a "visual echo" of a seascape with pier, canoe, mountains,  even though there is no hint of marine life in the original picture.
> The idea that it's ok to post a photo if it can be associated in any way whatsoever with the preceding picture has opened the way for posting just about anything and everything I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you look at it, the turtle was a _really good_ VISUAL echo.
> 
> The seascape, pier, canoe, and mountains are all concrete things, not abstract shapes, patterns, colors... etc.  those are concrete noun echos, rather than visual echos.
> 
> leopard to lion = concrete thing echo.  leopard to mottled sunlight on face of young girl = visual echo.  sleeping curled up leopard to curled up paper shred = visual echo.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.
Click to expand...


OK...  that's your take on it.   I would simply refer you to the original post and to a few subsequent gentle reminders on ensuing pages.    It's not meant to be mental exercise to figure out the "6 degrees of separation" link.


----------



## mishele

texkam said:


> View attachment 31424
> 
> 
> Visual echo!


lol


----------



## kundalini

The last image posted was a waterdrop about to break the surface.  It was slightly elongated.  Then there seemed to be a lot of lip.  It started to give me a headache.


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## kundalini




----------



## mishele

Wait, where did the dirty egg photography go?!


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> Wait, where did the dirty egg photography go?!



Waiting for you to post mish.


----------



## BrianV

Which egg came first?


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## oldhippy

SPARE THE WISK SPOIL THE CHILD


----------



## snowbear

Here's the daddy!



edit: Bitter - you are too fast!


----------



## BrianV

R


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Mully




----------



## WryTheBteam

Finally traulled through the 125 pages of this thread, its a great idea!

Its a loose echo but i had to put a photo up. Like water off a ducks back


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## WryTheBteam

Haha fair enough! :banghead:


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

WryTheBteam said:


> Haha fair enough! :banghead:




Oh, sorry. Where are my manners?

Welcome to the forum.
Take off your coat and stay a while.
Pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Buckster

Redeyejedi said:


> sorry it did not meet your standards...but if that's where i think it is, i have been on that pier and seen turtles in the water.
> 
> so, it echoes...that's what i see, visually... so go on about what YOU see, but remember why we are all in it....we all see something different.


IN THE PHOTO THAT WAS POSTED - THAT is where we're looking for the visual echo.  NOT in our memories that nobody else can see.  Just because you've seen your wife at that pier doesn't mean a portrait of your wife is a visual echo of the photo of the pier.

Jeez...  Is this game REALLY that hard to understand???


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kathyt




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

...and thats how its done.


----------



## oldhippy

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


Can I ask where that church is..Looks like Rockafeller chapel in hyde park Chicago.heard Bach tricotta and fuge in d minor there. brought back memories


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I don't remember the name of this church, but I do remember it was in Detroit, MI downtown.
We were on a photo safari, and checked the doors, and they were open. People were practicing something inside, and we shot from the balcony.


----------



## Buckster

<-Born and raised in Detroit.

It's the Fort Street Presbyterian Church.


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Mully




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Notre-Dame Basilica-Cathedral-Interior by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_2356.jpg by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LaFoto

0461_Lisbon_SiteOfExpo98 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_1110.jpg by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bend The Light

3-1-2013 Wet Wetlands Reflected by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Pietzmoor_1-4-07_01 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## WryTheBteam

Bitter Jeweler said:


> WryTheBteam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha fair enough! :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry. Where are my manners?
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> Take off your coat and stay a while.
> Pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable.
Click to expand...


Hah no offence taken 

Better?


----------



## Forkie

Visual echo is "twins"



Frecce Tricolori by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

A


----------



## joylyn




----------



## EIngerson

Osprey-2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

724_Madeira_Airport von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Don't just book it by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Purely a tilt and composition echo.


----------



## ratssass

reflection


----------



## texkam




----------



## Mully




----------



## WryTheBteam




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Visually, what does your image echo in the one prior?
Visually, not 7 degrees of seperation using words, or subject relationship, VISUALLY, how does it echo?


----------



## WryTheBteam

Ok, i read the first post before i posted my first shot and you have included subject in the visual echo's your allowed, i did not understand subject relationship was  something different. 

However the lines of the radio mics echo the lid of the piano. Rate it a 1 but it works


----------



## sleist

WryTheBteam said:


> Ok, i read the first post before i posted my first shot and you have included subject in the visual echo's your allowed, i did not understand subject relationship was  something different.
> 
> However the lines of the radio mics echo the lid of the piano. Rate it a 1 but it works



The problem with posting a 1 is that someone else might have had a 10.
Hell, maybe even a 5.


----------



## Tuffythepug

sleist said:


> WryTheBteam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i read the first post before i posted my first shot and you have included subject in the visual echo's your allowed, i did not understand subject relationship was  something different.
> 
> However the lines of the radio mics echo the lid of the piano. Rate it a 1 but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with posting a 1 is that someone else might have had a 10.
> Hell, maybe even a 5.
Click to expand...




Exactly...


----------



## ratssass

lol..........i was trying to find a pic of the smiling front row at a nascar race to relate to the piano keys.........guess its all in what ya see............


----------



## LaFoto

Well, how is the one who decides to post their echo to know that someone else may have a relation 10 or even a 5? 
And how am I to know if you understand my echo (and how you'd relate it to the microphones)? 
But this was the picture that sprang to my mind IMMEDIATELY when I saw the microphones, and I had to do quite a lot of digging and searching to come upon it, I only knew I had it somewhere. I dug and searched and here's my echo now:


----------



## Buckster

LaFoto said:


> Well, how is the one who decides to post their echo to know that someone else may have a relation 10 or even a 5?


I took it to mean, "if your echo is SO WEAK, just let someone else post to this one, and wait for a better one to echo, given what you have to offer from your portfolio".



LaFoto said:


> And how am I to know if you understand my echo (and how you'd relate it to the microphones)?


Seems like a kind of common sense thing to me.  If you're telling a joke and the punchline is so obscure that it'll take explanation, it's probably not a very good joke and should be kept to yourself.  Similarly, anyone looking at the two photos should be able to see the "echo" without too much trouble, it seems to me.  If you can't post something that most others can readily ID the echo on, maybe it's a good time to just hang back and let someone else post to that particular one instead, and wait for a better one to come along for you to echo.



LaFoto said:


> But this was the picture that sprang to my mind IMMEDIATELY when I saw the microphones, and I had to do quite a lot of digging and searching to come upon it, I only knew I had it somewhere. I dug and searched and here's my echo now:


I can easily see the echo of the mic heads in your photo.  No explanation needed.  Unfortunately, that's not so with some of the photos that have been posted, and that's what's being addressed.

It's no different than the theme threads.  If someone posts in the "Red" theme a photo with absolutely no red in it, and then when questioned about it says, "well yeah, but when I look at this picture, it reminds me of a red dress my sister used to wear", it just shouldn't be in the "Red" theme thread, and making excuses for it is just plain lame.  IMHO, of course.


----------



## BrianV

Visial: Round things in it, and the tree needles look like the netting. I make this stuff up as I type. And there is a brick wall in it, in the reflection, in the background. The Ball engulfed the brick wall, rather than being engulfed by it as in the prior image... I made up more stuff.


----------



## EIngerson

Dead wood by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

That is Funny!

My tree has ball envy.


----------



## LaFoto

Buckster said:


> ...and making excuses for it is just plain lame.  IMHO, of course.







To tell you the truth: I think so too.


----------



## LaFoto

"Argh, the only 'ball' I can hold is that puffy cloud in the sky!", says 'Knorri', the dead tree




Pietzmoor_6Mar2011_02 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## kundalini




----------



## sm4him

SevenIslands_121214 (53)edit_web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

3037_NärsholmenFyr_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_1638 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## EIngerson

Loving all the lighthouses!


----------



## LaFoto

With this I might take away someone else's chance to post a 10 out of 10 echo to this little, far-away, fairly centred lighthouse with a red top, but I just can't seem to find an echo with a red top! So here's the one I found of a tower far away (a minarett, really) ... with the sea IN FRONT in my case, but the sea's echoed, too:




0191_ArrivingAtLapseki von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## smithdan




----------



## BrianV

T


----------



## sleist




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I started a new game. LOL

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/312687-3-degrees-separation-image-game.html


----------



## Bend The Light

8-8-2012 Annie at Ynis Las by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Arms / front legs.




Zoe by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

C is for Cat


----------



## snowbear

Trenton9claude said:


> (spam)


Spam, reported


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## flow

Some kitties are bigger than others!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## EW1066

DSC_0044 by EW1066, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

107 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

29-12-2012 Sleepy Turtle by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Psytrox




----------



## kathyt




----------



## snowbear




----------



## sm4him

DSC_0113web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

246a_Neulietzegöricke von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## deeky

IMG_0818a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## BrianV

Waves of Grain (A different one from a few pages ago!)


----------



## LaFoto

Erm....





"Fluselharuk"


----------



## Forkie

Squirrel Revisited by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Ben - TP day 2012 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Mully




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## deeky

She's an old, arthritic, menopausal headcase with skin issues.  But through and through she's my girl.




IMG_1615a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## EW1066

DSC_0275 by EW1066, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

WEBSTER


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## deeky

Nice echo LaFoto.  Reminds me of the recent news story of a Labrador-sized lion running loose in a neighborhood.


----------



## Forkie

Well done LaFoto for getting it back on track.  There was a moment there where it was just dogs for dogs sake!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I've been absent for a bit in this thread, so forgive me for a repost:


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Capeesh




----------



## BrianV

w


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## deeky

IMG_0062 (3)a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## texkam




----------



## LaFoto

144_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto

0701_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Demers18

[/url] _MG_2644-Edit.jpg by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BrianV




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## pgriz




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## BrianV




----------



## flow




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## BrianV

B ir


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Darn, a few seconds late!


----------



## LaFoto

098_EncumeadaPass von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Demers18

Red head






[/url] _MG_3086 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## oldhippy

LMAO  great job Lee


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Demers18

oldhippy said:


> LMAO  great job Lee




Thanks!


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## EW1066




----------



## RobN185




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## BrianV




----------



## LaFoto

HH-Silvesternacht_29 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## EW1066




----------



## sm4him

I don't know, this might be weak, but *I* see it, anyway:




purple_0098small by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Please don't eat the daisies.


----------



## Mully




----------



## sm4him

Opryland_Dec2012 (144)edit_web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

2125_MuseumTrädgården_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Pink and Green


----------



## RobN185




----------



## Mully




----------



## snowbear

Basket




cmw3_d40_DSC_0064 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

EDABLE BASKET


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## kundalini

A stretch, but..........


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_3936 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

The child in her eyes by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## laynea24




----------



## Bend The Light

24-11-2012 annie Hat by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Winter Wonder


----------



## smithdan

keep this one going?

the rope.


----------



## Mully




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Mully




----------



## Justman1020

Not sure i understand the tie in from the forks to the fish.


----------



## Bend The Light

Justman1020 said:


> Not sure i understand the tie in from the forks to the fish.



I do...it's the eliptical shape I reckon. Works for me.


----------



## Mully

Silver dining ware


----------



## LaFoto

1487_Holmudden_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## texkam




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_0645-SP by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Rick50




----------



## LaFoto

219_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Justman1020

Tree.


----------



## EIngerson

Sun Flowers-3 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## mishele




----------



## Mully




----------



## Justman1020




----------



## Rick50




----------



## Justman1020




----------



## LaFoto

2275_MühleBeiKattlunds_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Prop


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Tuffythepug

Rick50,  help me out here.   I don't get the echo of the airplane propellers in your  post.  what am I missing ?


----------



## Justman1020

Maybe the palm branches?


----------



## Buckster

The pattern of the maze?


----------



## oldhippy

How about the prop shape of the hedges..


----------



## EW1066

I think it's a knowledge based echo. That's Balboa park in San Diego. There is an air and space museum there. That plane is in a museum. 

that doesn't make it a visual echo but may explain the reason he put it there.

EDUB


----------



## BrianV

There is a propellor in Rick's photo that followed mine. In the center of the image.

It has three blades.

Like this one.


----------



## Rick50

Buckster said:


> The pattern of the maze?



This one is right.....


----------



## BrianV

And yet, there IS a three-bladed prop in the center of the picture! And my shot echoes it....


----------



## LaFoto

0017_Madeira_Funchal_PhotographingAMonument von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Patriot

BrianV said:


> There is a propellor in Rick's photo that followed mine. In the center of the image.
> 
> It has three blades.
> 
> Like this one.



Good eye I didn't even catch that!


----------



## sm4him

Rowboat_0117 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## snowbear




----------



## nycphotography

Don't think I've used this in this thread... if so, apologies.

But it's one of my favorites.


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Rick50




----------



## PixelRabbit

Sorry, couldn't resist lol
That's a great shot Rick! Is he real?? He almost looks not real somehow....


----------



## Rick50

San Diego Zoo. Jaguar....


----------



## PixelRabbit

Cool, great shot!


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Rick50

What is it?  A Cow?


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, a cow that thought my camera was worth a lick --- I did not agree! Pulled back just in time, but that cow came as close as PixelRabbit's cat came to her camera. That's what I chose to "echo": animal coming up close. Very close. Too close.


----------



## PixelRabbit

lol Corinna, licking glass is fun for cows, makes the human go ewwwww!
Another closeup, this time with an angry black squirrel.  He was mad because I busted him getting into the new bag of seed Mr. Rabbit just brought home lol


----------



## texkam




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Demers18

You looking at me






[/URL] You looking at me (1 of 1) by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## texkam

I fear what's coming next.


----------



## Rick50

haha. opportunity lost. Here's looking at you.


----------



## snowbear

Two, looking at you:


----------



## R3d

Kookaburra Stare by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

2884_Gotlandsrussen_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

smile for the camera


----------



## TMC

Are you following me?  lol.


----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

059_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Okay, enough of the goats! 
I'm going with the little blade of grass coming out of its mouth.




bug_0107 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Pointy!



cmw3_d40_3934 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Pointy!


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto

0124_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## texkam

Wish I had a picture of a narwhal.


----------



## sm4him

churchsilhouette -1153 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## leighthal

snowflakeburst by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


----------



## ralphh




----------



## texkam




----------



## Benco




----------



## Tuffythepug

Benco, where is the visual echo of a girl with knit cap ?


----------



## Buckster

Tuffythepug said:


> Benco, where is the visual echo of a girl with knit cap ?


I'll guess her hair resembles the shape of flames.


----------



## Benco

Tuffythepug said:


> Benco, where is the visual echo of a girl with knit cap ?



Sure that's the subject, one could post a picture of a girl with a knit cap that looked nothing like the other, I just wanted to go something that was a visual echo but a different subject.

Like Buckster said.


----------



## R3d

Flames by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Feuerstudien_10_wsz von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## RobN185




----------



## texkam




----------



## Rick50




----------



## LaFoto

Echoing the panning attempt
(actually, the photo below was my very-very first pan ever)


----------



## Rick50

You did well! Got wheels?


----------



## LaFoto

Hmmmph... only these:




006_CherryBlossomParade von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Benco

Huh, just one wheel.

On my wagon.


----------



## texkam




----------



## deeky

IMG_1127a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster




----------



## R3d

Chains by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## ralphh




----------



## Demers18

[/url] Postal Nest by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Rick50

Cats again!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Not a cat


----------



## ralphh

old photo, it seemed to fit, but gaah, what's up with the trees poking randomly into the bottom of my frame.. Clearly i was blind back when i took this >_<


----------



## PixelRabbit

Echoing the shapes....


----------



## RobN185

^^Ditto ^^


----------



## RobN185




----------



## ralphh




----------



## RobN185

Orange!


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## RobN185

Cool...


----------



## Rick50

yep, like it. Orange!


----------



## H4X1MA

Water


----------



## BlackSheep

Ripples:


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## LaFoto

2024_KovikSanda_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## texkam

Finally, a decent visual echo.


----------



## Rick50

Did you say water...


----------



## Demers18

Cityscape 






[/URL] _MG_0738 - Colorful City by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sm4him

texkam said:


> *Finally*, a decent visual echo.



:scratch:  There have been QUITE a lot of those, in the last 2000+ posts...


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## snowbear

Snow!




cmw3_d40_blizzard2010_13 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

more snow


----------



## R3d

Down the Trail by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## TATTRAT

backsides


----------



## EIngerson

Oceanside Surf by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

Don't tell my wife lol






[/URL] _MG_2554.jpg by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## SeaPea

A kiddo, sitting?
I hope I played that right, lol, I don't come close to matching skill, I hope its ok if I play anyway!


----------



## Rick50

Looks good SeaPea... Here's looking at you!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Not sure why buy that one made me think of this one so I'm going with it


----------



## mishele




----------



## texkam




----------



## Forkie

Water, water everywhere... by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## ralphh

^^^ so cool


----------



## RobN185




----------



## Demers18

This is a photo taken of me with my camera, does that still count?

Object flying through the air.






[/URL] dsc_0809-0 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kundalini

Echoing RobN185......  and yes, Divi was a tripod.


----------



## Demers18

kundalini said:
			
		

> Echoing RobN185......  and yes, Divi was a tripod.



Why skip the post above?


----------



## LaFoto

OK, trying to echo Demers18's photo - hard to find one where a person is flying through the air...




0908 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

flying through the air. . .


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Benco

Shoes..


----------



## kundalini

Demers18 said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echoing RobN185...... and yes, Divi was a tripod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why skip the post above?
Click to expand...

Sorry, no harm meant. It's just that by the time I found the image and submitted the reply for RobN185, you had already posted. I had a thought for your echo *HERE*, but I figured I've already screwed the rhythm enough.

:blushing:


----------



## Demers18

kundalini said:
			
		

> Sorry, no harm meant. It's just that by the time I found the image and submitted the reply for RobN185, you had already posted. I had a thought for your echo HERE, but I figured I've already screwed the rhythm enough.
> 
> :blushing:



No worries, I was just wondering why the skip. It's happened to me few times as well.  And I've even posted the same photo without realizing it and got called out lol.
And that echo would have been a good one too!


----------



## BlackSheep

Benco said:


> Shoes..
> 
> View attachment 35472



Backlit fluff:


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## EIngerson

Reedits-6 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## jake337




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## jake337




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

For those that missed the thread, this spells "smile" in morse code


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Buckster




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## nycphotography

wow.  page 146 and it's really back on track.  great series.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## R3d

DSC05551 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## deeky

IMG_1814a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0213_Lisbon_CatedraldeSé_cloister von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

Ooooo is that another shot from the place that you took the one of the pillars and reflections?
I'm running out of curvy things so ....


----------



## EIngerson

Some more curves.



Nakijin-11 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## deeky

I know, it's a shot everyone has done that's been there.  Actually had to wait in line to get the perspective.  Eh, well....




IMG_1132a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

PixelRabbit said:


> Ooooo is that another shot from the place that you took the one of the pillars and reflections?


I don't think so, if I know which one you are thinking of.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## H4X1MA




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Mully




----------



## EIngerson

Mully, where is that place?


----------



## Benco




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Mully

EIngerson said:


> Mully, where is that place?


Nova Scotia .. Not far from Peggy's Cove


----------



## Rick50




----------



## R3d

Aigialos Hotel Chapel - Stars by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Mully said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mully, where is that place?
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Scotia .. Not far from Peggy's Cove
Click to expand...


Really like that building. Thanks.


----------



## leighthal

Humping us away from churches with a design flow echo.


----------



## mishele

Leighthal...good to see you back girl! Missed your creativeness!


----------



## leighthal

Nice to be back Mishele. Still struggling to get back on track after losing partial eyesight. When you can't focus and see three halos of images IS NOT conductive to photography. Although my optic nerve is irreversibly damaged I'm down to just 1 image and only 10% loss of vision. I'm confident I can readjust, it's just taking time. (And for those who thought Cat Scratch Fever was just a cool song...HAHA it will bite you in the freakin' eye when you least expect it)


----------



## LaFoto

Not a good photo, but the one that sprang to mind immediately after I saw Leigh's ice fall:




226_Laas von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## deeky

IMG_1170a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Benco

Edit: Damn! too slow, that was an echo of Bitter's photo.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Benco




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Awiserbud




----------



## Benco




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Benco




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Benco




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Mully

Old Kodachrome


----------



## squirrels

ice cube


----------



## JennEcho

Bubbles


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## deeky

IMG_1680c by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Benco




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

Love that one every time I see it, Bitter!!


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Buckster




----------



## JennEcho

Treasure Island Hotel


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Awiserbud

(Vegas)


----------



## LaFoto

138_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Bend The Light

10p coins by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## JennEcho




----------



## Mully




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Benco




----------



## deeky

IMG_1146a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

^^^^ that one always makes me stop.... sigh.... and stare.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

We could do this all day! LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

Bitter Jeweler said:


> We could do this all day! LOL




Bet I run out wayyyyy before you do lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## ATVrider43

View attachment 36702


----------



## Benco




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

Oooo I get to use a brand new shot!  Composition echoooooo...


----------



## ATVrider43

Well I was going to post this before yours but good thing I refreshed it lol, but water echo


----------



## Benco

Water eh?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## ATVrider43

Water/Rock combo 

EDIT: Dang beat me again, um water again? or color?? color ya!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Pixel Rabbit and I are the top two posters in this thread. LOL


----------



## Benco

Water, rocks & a crab!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Pixel Rabbit and I are the top two posters in this thread. LOL



I have too much time on my hands, what's your excuse?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

PixelRabbit said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixel Rabbit and I are the top two posters in this thread. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have too much time on my hands, what's your excuse?
Click to expand...

I'm working?


----------



## kundalini

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm working?



Echoing Bitter


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## kundalini

EDIT: Dammit you waskilly wabbit, it took me forever to find this on Photobucket.  It has gone seriously slow lately.


----------



## ATVrider43

Echo of the bottles  This is for underage folks hehe


----------



## kundalini

And again, by the time I got an echo for the mouse...... late for the party.  Since it's already on my clipboard, here ya go.


----------



## squirrels

On the other hand, it looks like that mouse had WAY to much to drink. That's why he needed the friendly cat to escort him home, right?:meh:
So you're good!


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Water bottles.


----------



## snowbear

Bottles, but not water


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## JennEcho

True Love!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Buckster




----------



## texkam




----------



## JennEcho

texkam said:


> View attachment 36745



ACK!  I thought there was a bug on my monitor! LOL


----------



## ATVrider43

Don't worry I fell for it too :/


----------



## ATVrider43

Color Echo

View attachment 36781


----------



## RPK617

Echo: Sunset


----------



## leighthal

Echo colour



triptychbutt by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


----------



## deeky

IMG_0849a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## ATVrider43

Not quite sure what that is.. Um but echo the SHADOWS


----------



## BlackSheep

Triangular subject, warm coloured


----------



## Rick50




----------



## JennEcho




----------



## sm4him




----------



## leighthal

Door at the top of the Stairs by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## Mully




----------



## oldhippy

Mully said:


> View attachment 36888


 The more I look at this the more it FWMH


----------



## ATVrider43

Animal ECHO


----------



## Rick50

I like collies. But I do have more animals too.


----------



## LaFoto

094 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Rick50




----------



## ATVrider43

Movement ECHO


----------



## Buckster

ATVrider43 said:


> Movement ECHO
> 
> View attachment 36944


:thumbdown::er:

Really, if we're going to play that "loose", what's the point of the game?  Just post any picture at all and say that the "echo" is that they're both taken on planet Earth.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Finally.   Someone that agrees with me.   That's why I stopped participating in this.  It's become a joke.


----------



## texkam

How does one echo "stupid"?


----------



## Buckster

Tuffythepug said:


> Finally.   Someone that agrees with me.   That's why I stopped participating in this.  It's become a joke.


I've been biting my tongue because it's all just for fun, but it really is becoming pointless with some of the entries being so tenuously linked.  Seeing it in the 3 degrees thread too.


----------



## kundalini

texkam said:


> How does one echo "stupid"?




Main Entry: *stupid* &#8194;[stoo-pid, styoo&#8208;] Show IPA/&#712;stup&#618;d, &#712;styu&#8208;/ Show Spelled 
Part of Speech: _adjective _Definition: not intelligent; irresponsible Synonyms: brainless, dazed, deficient, dense, dim, doltish, dopey, dull, dumb, dummy*, foolish, futile, gullible, half-baked, half-witted, idiotic, ill-advised, imbecilic, inane, indiscreet, insensate, irrelevant, laughable, loser*, ludicrous, meaningless, mindless, moronic, naive, nonsensical, obtuse, out to lunch, pointless, puerile, rash, senseless, shortsighted, simple, simpleminded, slow, sluggish, stolid, stupefied, thick, thick-headed, trivial, unintelligent, unthinking, witless Notes: *stupid * refers to lack of ability while *ignorant * refers to lack of knowledge


----------



## kundalini

Rick50 said:


>






Perhaps a more appropriate "movement" echo.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Buckster said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.   Someone that agrees with me.   That's why I stopped participating in this.  It's become a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been biting my tongue because it's all just for fun, but it really is becoming pointless with some of the entries being so tenuously linked.  Seeing it in the 3 degrees thread too.
Click to expand...



It's become quite obvious to me that people are beginning to use this thread as an excuse to post any and every photo the've got.   It doesn't even have to come close to a visual echo.   this way they can post their photo, have us view it, and not run the risk of anyone actually critiquing it.   And I know there are plentyof  times when a potential actual echo does not get posted in time because someone else jumps in with a pic that isn't an echo at all and changes the whole direction.   And yes, the three degrees of separation thread gets the same treatment.   I think that anyone new to the thread should take the time to go to post #1 and see what it's supposed to be about before participating.


----------



## sm4him

It's just a game. Sometimes, the echoes are awesome. Sometimes, not so much. And sometimes someone plays who seems to not quite be with the program.
When it stops being fun, I'll quit playing.  But in the meantime...


----------



## Buckster

sm4him said:


> It's just a game. Sometimes, the echoes are awesome. Sometimes, not so much. And sometimes someone plays who seems to not quite be with the program.


So, if you sit down with a few friends to play Monopoly, and The Banker decides to play their own version, wherein on each turn they ignore the number on the dice and move to wherever they like on the board and buy the property, then put a hotel on it without plunking down the money to do it, ignore "Go To Jail" cards because they say it doesn't apply to The Banker, and decide to collect $200 on every turn, not just when they go around the board, your answer is, "oh well, it's just a game"?
_
WHAT_ game?  It ain't Monopoly any more, that's for sure, and that's the point.  So, is this game "Visual Echo" or it is "Post Any Photo and Pretend It's Linked to the Previous Photo in Some Totally Obscure Way"?


----------



## sm4him

Buckster said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a game. Sometimes, the echoes are awesome. Sometimes, not so much. And sometimes someone plays who seems to not quite be with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you sit down with a few friends to play Monopoly, and The Banker decides to play their own version, wherein on each turn they ignore the number on the dice and move to wherever they like on the board and buy the property, then put a hotel on it without plunking down the money to do it, ignore "Go To Jail" cards because they say it doesn't apply to The Banker, and decide to collect $200 on every turn, not just when they go around the board, your answer is, "oh well, it's just a game"?
> _
> WHAT_ game?  It ain't Monopoly any more, that's for sure, and that's the point.  So, is this game "Visual Echo" or it is "Post Any Photo and Pretend It's Linked to the Previous Photo in Some Totally Obscure Way"?
Click to expand...


Yes, basically, my answer is "it's just a game." Now, under the scenario you describe, I'll grant that I'd be frustrated-- it would no longer be a game I was enjoying playing, so I would quit playing it and go find something else to do.


----------



## Buckster

sm4him said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a game. Sometimes, the echoes are awesome. Sometimes, not so much. And sometimes someone plays who seems to not quite be with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you sit down with a few friends to play Monopoly, and The Banker decides to play their own version, wherein on each turn they ignore the number on the dice and move to wherever they like on the board and buy the property, then put a hotel on it without plunking down the money to do it, ignore "Go To Jail" cards because they say it doesn't apply to The Banker, and decide to collect $200 on every turn, not just when they go around the board, your answer is, "oh well, it's just a game"?
> _
> WHAT_ game?  It ain't Monopoly any more, that's for sure, and that's the point.  So, is this game "Visual Echo" or it is "Post Any Photo and Pretend It's Linked to the Previous Photo in Some Totally Obscure Way"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, basically, my answer is "it's just a game." Now, under the scenario you describe, I'll grant that I'd be frustrated-- it would no longer be a game I was enjoying playing, so I would quit playing it and go find something else to do.
Click to expand...

So, you don't think it's appropriate for the other players to tell The Banker that they don't approve, that they WANT TO PLAY the game they ALL sat down to play, and that The Banker is the one that needs to get with the program or leave the game?  No, everyone else should have THEIR fun ruined and leave the game instead if they don't like the way The Banker is playing.

How is that fun or fair?


----------



## kundalini

I would be less averse if the echo of "movement" actually had movement. A static, rideless ATV in the snow had little, to nothing to do with the previous post. It was disingenuous to say the least.


Back to the echos......


----------



## sm4him

Buckster said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you sit down with a few friends to play Monopoly, and The Banker decides to play their own version, wherein on each turn they ignore the number on the dice and move to wherever they like on the board and buy the property, then put a hotel on it without plunking down the money to do it, ignore "Go To Jail" cards because they say it doesn't apply to The Banker, and decide to collect $200 on every turn, not just when they go around the board, your answer is, "oh well, it's just a game"?
> _
> WHAT_ game?  It ain't Monopoly any more, that's for sure, and that's the point.  So, is this game "Visual Echo" or it is "Post Any Photo and Pretend It's Linked to the Previous Photo in Some Totally Obscure Way"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, basically, my answer is "it's just a game." Now, under the scenario you describe, I'll grant that I'd be frustrated-- it would no longer be a game I was enjoying playing, so I would quit playing it and go find something else to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't think it's appropriate for the other players to tell The Banker that they don't approve, that they WANT TO PLAY the game they ALL sat down to play, and that The Banker is the one that needs to get with the program or leave the game?  No, everyone else should have THEIR fun ruined and leave the game instead if they don't like the way The Banker is playing.
> 
> How is that fun or fair?
Click to expand...


Yes, I'd point it out. Several times perhaps. But if it didn't change anything, I'd either quit playing or decide I could live with it.
And by the way, I'm not saying what ANYONE ELSE should/shouldn't do. The only one I speak for is me.


----------



## leighthal

kundalini said:


> I would be less averse if the echo of "movement" actually had movement. A static, rideless ATV in the snow had little, to nothing to do with the previous post. It was disingenuous to say the least.
> 
> 
> Back to the echos......



Echo: water spray bird




Loon Reflections by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


----------



## ATVrider43

Um... wow.  I'm glad I have a life and am not going to write a novel here but, I guess the purpose of photography is to be SUPER mean unless its your work.  No creativeness applied at all.  No imagination.  I thought this was a photography forum, not a high school business class.  shmmm


----------



## Buckster

Wah...


----------



## kundalini

echoing leighthal.....


----------



## ATVrider43

leighthal is not a word...​


----------



## sm4him

ATVrider43 said:


> leighthal is not a word...​




No, but it IS the username of the person whose photo he is echoing...


----------



## kundalini

ATVrider43 said:


> leighthal is not a word...​



Yet, it is a valid username.


----------



## Tuffythepug

ATVrider43 said:


> Um... wow.  I'm glad I have a life and am not going to write a novel here but, I guess the purpose of photography is to be SUPER mean unless its your work.  No creativeness applied at all.  No imagination.  I thought this was a photography forum, not a high school business class.  shmmm




  You just don't get it


----------



## ATVrider43

Yes, you are right beginners to threads should not even bother to join, because since the older joinies are the best, us newbies should die.  I understand. Thank you. I will contain from this forum as it is very OPINIONATED and people tend to hate more and more on others.  I thought you would respect my imagination and urge to try new things and want to be apart of this, but I guess not.  But a "a person acting like an ape" is a good separation, you are 100% correct!


----------



## ATVrider43

Also when someone posts a duck, I will post a duck, because posting pictures of ducks back and forth all day is fun, your 100% correct again.  In that case the thread would be about ducks, not echo's, because maybe movement wasn't the right word to place this has become a novel.  Perhaps, one could look at it as a nature echo, or a weather echo, or a color echo, but since in the OP it specifically stated color and etc echos weren't aloud, we'll just post pictures of ducks.


----------



## kundalini

Just take your lumps and move along ATV.  Get in the rhythm of the thread and try again.  Your shot from the duck to your atv made no sense, regardless of your arguments.  

Squealing about creative and imagination, or rather the lack of in your opinion, I've gotta ask ...... where was your's on that shot?  Forget the "echo", just on the shot.


----------



## Tuffythepug

I'll just say it again.    ATVrider43, you just don't get it.   you do not have to post a picture of duck.  But your shot of an atv was not a visual echo;  no matter how many times you try to justify it with claims of "creativity" and "imagination".    Here's another word for you...   "Logic".  The visual echo must make sense for it to work. You make the same mistake here that you make in the 3 degrees of separtation thread;  you try too hard to force a connection where none logically exists except in your head.  Nobody is trying to be mean to you or pick on you but I think you should take a step back and try to see that sometimes you just need to wait for an opportunity to post a photo that actually works in the context of the stated goals of the thread.    You don't have to post after every single picture you see and then try to justify how it belongs.   Come up with something to amaze us.   Play by the rules the rest of us are playing by and you will be rewarded with compliments.   Keep up the way you've been going and you'll be playing by yourself.


----------



## ATVrider43

LOL again I wish I had such great lives like you people, constantly nagging on others.  VISUAL ECHO! NOT EMOTIONAL NAG!  I'll say it again, lets get on with this thread, unless you enjoy making others feel worthless?  Thats fine too, no worries.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Is today your birthday? Did you just turn 13?

Check your attitude at the door. Play the game, by the rules put forth, or don't play. Stop being so disruptive in something that _was_ fun.

And no, your stationary subject does not echo motion. PERIOD. It doesn't.


----------



## ATVrider43

No I turned 12.


----------



## kundalini

Echoing myself just to get the ball rolling again......


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Tuffythepug

ATVrider43, did you see what he did there ?    Not a picture of a bird is it ?  But a perfect echo.


----------



## ATVrider43

Bitter Jeweler said:


>







Tuffythepug, did you see what I did there?  Perfect echo.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Good job ATVrider43


----------



## ATVrider43

Thanks   I'm open minded, so lets get this thread on track again.  My apologies for anything that made others upset or what not.


----------



## Benco




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

...and that's how it's done.


----------



## ATVrider43

Sky/Cloud ECHO?  Will this work?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'd rate it a 1 out of 10.

Because, you know, who DOESN'T have a picture with sky in it....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## ATVrider43

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'd rate it a 1 out of 10.
> 
> Because, you know, who DOESN'T have a picture with sky in it....



Wait what?


----------



## Benco

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



That's a cool kite. I want one.


----------



## ATVrider43

Never mind I get it, but what was your echo then?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Benco said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cool kite. I want one.
Click to expand...



Sticked Kites: rigid design and great performance <--- Cody Kite, half way down the page.

Codys are hard to find. Typically people build them. I built one with a 10 foot wing span (not mine in photo).

They are strong flyers! They were used to lift men into the air for reconisance.
Man-lifting kite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's one of my to 3 favorite kites to fly.
It's the kite that got me into flying again, and into building and designing my own.


----------



## Benco

(Sigh) I haven't actually flown a kite since I was a kid with my old stunter...happy days.


----------



## ATVrider43




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## LaFoto

2514_Falholmen_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## sm4him

This might be a stretch, but I didn't want to just echo with a bird eating a fish photo--I've been doing too much of the easy, same-subject echo lately. I'm going for the general shape and direction of the photo here, plus it IS still one thing eating another.


----------



## oldhippy

very good echo


----------



## texkam




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## R3d

Obligatory Sunglasses Shot by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini




----------



## ATVrider43




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Benco

Water drops.


----------



## oldhippy

Frozen water drops


----------



## Benco

Frozen


----------



## kundalini

Macro Frozen


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## RobN185

Ice-Seagulls  (icicles)


----------



## Benco

Seagulls? they look like penguins to me...


----------



## R3d

Get Me Out by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0533 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## JennEcho

never mind .. I missed the window for my pic .. will try again!


----------



## ATVrider43




----------



## Rick50




----------



## R3d

Flamingo by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Buckster

^Awesome echo!!


----------



## Benco




----------



## ATVrider43

View attachment 37130


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Benco




----------



## kundalini




----------



## ATVrider43




----------



## RobN185




----------



## Rick50




----------



## oldhippy

Sunshine on my window


----------



## Bend The Light

6-5-2012 Painted Hunting Dog v2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## oldhippy

Snakey Road Ahead


----------



## leighthal

Are we done with snakes yet? Can I open my eyes?


----------



## kundalini




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## kundalini

oldhippy said:


> Kinda, but it is a snaky road



I drive too spiritedly on roads like this to be bothered with a damn camera.


----------



## squirrels




----------



## oldhippy

kundalini said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda, but it is a snaky road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drive too spiritedly on roads like this to be bothered with a damn camera.
Click to expand...

This is where I live, two mile of straight road out of twenty.


----------



## kundalini

I love the twisting, turning roads of the NC mountains and go a few times a year.  *This is my little rig* that I scoot about on them.  I'd rather try hitting 60 on a 30 mph curve than top end.  I know I'm old enough to know better, but I like the rush.


----------



## JennEcho

Blue / Red Echo


----------



## ATVrider43




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Tanguisson Beach by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

[


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Zenith Towers by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## LaFoto

228_T-BanaGamlaStan von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Rinku Station by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## deeky

IMG_1869a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Rick50




----------



## LaFoto

Our Gibbon decided I HAD TO echo your photo with HIS photo! Sorry, can't help it.


----------



## irfan.in.tx

LOL!


----------



## R3d

Shooting a Moon Jelly by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Benco

Screen


----------



## JennEcho




----------



## deeky

IMG_0519a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Monarch Butterfly by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Awiserbud

The Fly by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Curious Mantis by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## LaFoto

2227_FaluddenVogelsee_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## JennEcho




----------



## Benco




----------



## JennEcho

Benco said:


> View attachment 37457


LOL  the all seeing EYE!!!!   too funny!


----------



## oldhippy

Eye candy


----------



## JennEcho

very nice!

I'm having a great time seeing how everyone connects the dots ...... so to speak! hahaaaaahaha


----------



## JennEcho

Facets Echo


----------



## squirrels




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## oldhippy

Was hoping Bitter would post some of his jewelry creations soon. Them rocks====Rock


----------



## Benco




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## pgriz

Now that's a Koi with attitude!


----------



## Benco




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Benco




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## R3d

Period clothing & Hands




Rosencrantz &amp; Guildenstern are Dead by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## R3d

Icon For Hire 26 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Rick50




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Benco




----------



## texkam




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## pgriz

You know, I'm beginning to think that Bitter Jeweler is single-handedly responsible for a 2% drop in the national GDP since he started this thread...


----------



## Mully




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Benco




----------



## kundalini




----------



## squirrels




----------



## Mully




----------



## Josh66

leaves




2012122731 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## JennEcho




----------



## Benco




----------



## Buckster




----------



## BlackSheep




----------



## Benco




----------



## Josh66

2012122734 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Benco




----------



## deeky

IMG_1595a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## sm4him

Somebody's gonna think I don't know how to play this.
Which could be true. 
But--I see the echo, so I'm hoping others do too.




insect_0665small by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Echoing insect on plant, showing tongue, feelers and hairy stuff




085_MorningStrollAroundTuchen-Klobbike von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## ATVrider43

Color echo


----------



## texkam




----------



## leighthal




----------



## EIngerson

^^^^Nice.


----------



## pgriz

leighthal said:


>



Wow, that's one complicated flower!  Nice capture.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## ATVrider43




----------



## Benco




----------



## deeky

Different stage of life.




IMG_0883a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0616_GrogarnsStrand_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## .SimO.

Not sure if this is very relevant to LaFoto. I thought it to be so since "rock meet rock".  Maybe a 6 out of 10.


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto

HH2_038 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## .SimO.

8 out of 10.

View attachment 37916


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Benco




----------



## LaFoto

HB1_085 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Sorry, *I* did not clip off his finger...


----------



## .SimO.




----------



## LaFoto

080_KoreanWarMemorial von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## TATTRAT

another lil pecker


----------



## bc_steve

nice transition!




Peacock in Victoria by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## bc_steve

at the bird market by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Mully




----------



## oldhippy

Mully said:


> View attachment 37936



Aw I want some


----------



## Mully

Don't get geese... they are cute but get into everything..... after a year I let them go in a large lake.


----------



## bc_steve

did you rescue them?  This one is an oldie, but we found a couple of abandoned crows in the yard one summer.  We found them worms and had to make caw-ing noises at them to get them to open their mouths to eat.  We kept them in a laundry basket in a tree and eventually the mother returned and looked after them again.


----------



## .SimO.




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sm4him

Opryland_Dec2012 (117)edit_web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Buckster

^LOL!!!  Love the "echo" on this one!!!!


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## snowbear

Spooky by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## .SimO.




----------



## texkam




----------



## BlackSheep




----------



## texkam




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Lined Up by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Macaw by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

187 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Gray Crowned Crane by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## leighthal




----------



## EIngerson

Lights-2 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Demers18

Awesome!


----------



## EIngerson

Buckster, very nice! Whoever spun your sphere has some practice.


----------



## Buckster

EIngerson said:


> Buckster, very nice! Whoever spun your sphere has some practice.


Thanks much!  I spun it myself, then posed as you see me in the photo, and fired two speedlights.


----------



## EIngerson

Buckster said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster, very nice! Whoever spun your sphere has some practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much!  I spun it myself, then posed as you see me in the photo, and fired two speedlights.
Click to expand...


We have a group here in Okinawa that gets together quite often to do light spheres. We have a blast doing these.


----------



## bc_steve

National Geographic found my spot a couple of years later ... Hanoi Photo Gallery -- National Geographic Traveler


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

EIngerson said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster, very nice! Whoever spun your sphere has some practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much! I spun it myself, then posed as you see me in the photo, and fired two speedlights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a group here in Okinawa that gets together quite often to do light spheres. We have a blast doing these.
Click to expand...


I almost wish I was stationed in Oki instead of Sasebo...




Traffic Stream by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Probably should be a PM, but hit me up if you ever get down this way Tim.


----------



## mishele




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Korean Temple by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

080_Hull-TheDeep von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Benco




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Leighthal, your last echo couldn't be more perfect.

Bravo!

:salute:


----------



## Buckster

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Leighthal, your last echo couldn't be more perfect.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> :salute:


^What he said!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

lightly lit


----------



## Tuffythepug

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Leighthal, your last echo couldn't be more perfect.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> :salute:




Some contributors to this thread could learn something from this.    she gets it.


----------



## EIngerson

Tuffythepug said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leighthal, your last echo couldn't be more perfect.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> :salute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some contributors to this thread could learn something from this.    she gets it.
Click to expand...


  Always on the job.


----------



## Benco




----------



## leighthal

*blushing
Thanks for the kind remarks.


----------



## LaFoto

253_LevadaRibeiraDaJanela von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

I'm probably crazy but I thought of this one right away.


----------



## leighthal




----------



## Benco




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Mully

Infared


----------



## pgriz

PixelRabbit said:


>



YOUR Jack Frost is much more talented than MY Jack Frost.  I can't even show his stuff.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Haha, thanks Paul! That was on the solar panels, I've never seen frost like it before or since! Jack was playing with old spider webs around here the other day... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/320253-frosty-web.html


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Carpet Moss by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## NinjaWookiee

Great thread.




Moss on Wood by NinjaWookiee on Flickr


----------



## squirrels




----------



## LaFoto

342_OnTheWayToPicoRuivo von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## Awiserbud




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_6148a2 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_0451a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## deeky

IMG_1623a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

220_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## texkam

.


----------



## Benco




----------



## leighthal




----------



## TATTRAT

textured rock, and blue


----------



## texkam




----------



## LaFoto

029_Hull-Einkaufsstraße von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_0329bR by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_0376bR by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Buckster




----------



## Awiserbud




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## EIngerson

Week 11 &quot;Warm&quot; by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

021_SF_JapaneseTeaGardens von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## kathyt




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## kathyt

View attachment 39038


----------



## oldhippy

Don't know what att 39038 means, did I do somthing wrong.


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Aft Seawiz by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

USS ESSEX by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

030 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## deeky

Definitely just a snap shot, but in the bow of a boat ready for the rest Benco is getting.




42 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Ocean Park Okinawa by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

108_Hull-InsideTheDeep von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Rick50




----------



## Bend The Light

Shark by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## Bend The Light

2-2-2013 James 11 by CTS.Glamour, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Untitled by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## texkam




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Hello. by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Benco




----------



## LaFoto

0256_Lisbon_CasteloSaoJorge_Roofs von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Buckster




----------



## texkam

Too late. Better go with this one now.


----------



## LaFoto

136_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Downtown Hong Kong by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Echo the lights...


----------



## Demers18

Echo the crane


----------



## DragonHeart

F-16's flyover Homestead-Miami Speedway



DSC_7538 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Buckster




----------



## bc_steve

nice transition


----------



## TATTRAT

(the wood the beetles were on reminded me of driftwood)


----------



## Mully




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Buckster




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## deeky

IMG_0889a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## sm4him




----------



## kathyt




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Mully




----------



## dangerita




----------



## LaFoto

489_LevadaDosCedros_PicnicAtPool von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## dangerita




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Benco




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Mully

Shot with infrared digital camera... Nikon D70


----------



## dangerita

Mully said:


> Shot with infrared digital camera... Nikon D70



Yeah, D70 deals with infra photography very well , newer Nikon DSLR not so much.

my response:







Brewery and many, many liters of beer 

BTW Nice thread and really good idea!


----------



## oldhippy

Dry County


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## texkam




----------



## R3d

Coffee Beans by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## bc_steve

of course...




taj mahal by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## dangerita




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## dangerita




----------



## Mully




----------



## Rick50




----------



## squirrels




----------



## LaFoto

617_PortoMoniz_ViewFromRoadToRestauranteMany von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## squirrels




----------



## Mully




----------



## ronlane

Echo the leading lines and sky.





IMG_8767-HDR by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


Sorry Mully beat me to it.


----------



## squirrels

Mully said:


> View attachment 41833



Oooo! I love that one!


----------



## TATTRAT

ronlane said:


> Echo the leading lines and sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8767-HDR by Ron_Lane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sorry Mully beat me to it.


----------



## LaFoto

088_StinsonBeach von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## dangerita




----------



## bc_steve




----------



## dangerita

It seems to me that horizon is slightly tilted, but otherwise there is wonderful light in your picture!

It reminded me beautiful sunrise at Pigeon Point. At first it seemed hopeless, but the sun finally shoned for a short moment and enlightened the lighthouse:


----------



## Buckster

Echo Pigeon Point Lighthouse


----------



## ATVrider43




----------



## Mully




----------



## bc_steve

dangerita said:


> It seems to me that horizon is slightly tilted, but otherwise there is wonderful light in your picture!



Thanks!  You were right about the tilted horizon.  I went back to the original RAW file and fixed it.


----------



## bc_steve

Mully said:


> View attachment 41918



lighting the way for all those land ships?


----------



## kathyt




----------



## LaFoto

0030_Lisbon_Rossio von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## deeky

Different kind of storage.




IMG_1061a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## ATVrider43




----------



## bc_steve

Nevada by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## Bend The Light

M1 JCN 36 Light Trails crop by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## dangerita




----------



## Benco




----------



## LaFoto

107_23-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## Benco




----------



## ATVrider43




----------



## LaFoto

708_SkyOverAtlanticOcean von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I'm curious to see the first visual echo to these that is NOT another clouds-in-the-sky photo


----------



## BrandonLaw

Enough clouds! haha




treetops by BrandonLaw87, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

DSC05563 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## R3d

Green Tunnel by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

Tunnel




IMG_0193 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## dangerita

Well, this photo would fit better:




 ,

but I've sent it few pages back, so what about this one? :


----------



## Benco




----------



## LaFoto

OK, this time I want to echo the one above (it's also showing for the second time over, methinks) with the photo that instantly springs to mind any time I see it:




0335_Lisbon+Casilhas_MuseumFrigateDonFernandoIIeGloria von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Could be the floor boards that make me think of this one here.


----------



## Benco

LaFoto said:


> OK, this time I want to echo the one above (it's also showing for the second time over, methinks)



Oops.  :blushing:


----------



## Benco




----------



## dangerita




----------



## LaFoto

1656_FurillenAltesKalkwerkHotel_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## snowbear




----------



## LaFoto

059_OnMSPoseidonThroughShipLift von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_DSC_3732-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## bc_steve

chinese tourists by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

330_Selçuk-Museum von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
German tourists in Turkish museum


----------



## Rick50




----------



## LaFoto

HB1_108 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## Demers18

Visual echo is the texture of the rock. Reminds me of this photo.






[/URL] Days of Old by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## dangerita

Bryce Canyon


----------



## bc_steve

flaming mountains by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0382_Madeira_CaboDeSaoLorenco von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Degeneration by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Viridiplantae - 5 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## texkam




----------



## Demers18

Echo of the composition






[/URL] Winter Orange by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## R3d

Echoing subject positioning and compositional elements.




Born From Ruins by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## leighthal

Moving on with a weak echo.... colour and glass. 




Primary vs. Secondary tug of war by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Did you say color and glass?


----------



## snowbear

Might be a repeat for this thread - I know I've used it in another.  Glass bowl + "roses:"


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Buckster




----------



## texkam




----------



## LaFoto

034_Werbellinsee_Butterflies von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Derrel

July 2, 2004. Nikon D70, Sigma 180mm EX macro, 1/500 sec, f/13, SB 800 flash at 1/8 power Minus 0.3 EV, + sunlight


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## leighthal

The Art of Condensation by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Truck Bed by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Hof8231

View attachment 44253


----------



## Rick50




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Derrel

1/10 second at f/13


----------



## LaFoto

482_LevadaDosCedros von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## leighthal

Hidden Falls by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


----------



## Hof8231




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## texkam




----------



## ktan7

Love all these compositions! Good work!


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Benco




----------



## EDL

PixelRabbit said:


> Getting loose here... like a moth to the flame!



Sorry to interrupt this, but this no moth!  That is a "flame cat"!  Not sure if you've noticed it before or not....


----------



## bc_steve

ooooooo fire, I could play this game all day 

this one kinda makes me think of a dragon


----------



## Buckster

bc_steve said:


> View attachment 46009
> 
> ooooooo fire, I could play this game all day
> 
> this one kinda makes me think of a dragon


The photo before the fire is the one in play.  Someone decided to stop the game and screw you up with commentary about the fire photo posted earlier.


----------



## bc_steve

Buckster said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46009
> 
> ooooooo fire, I could play this game all day
> 
> this one kinda makes me think of a dragon
> 
> 
> 
> The photo before the fire is the one in play.  Someone decided to stop the game and screw you up with commentary about the fire photo posted earlier.
Click to expand...


ya I knew but after two weeks of no reply to the kelp I figured why not.  And I do like fire


----------



## Buckster

In that case, maybe I'll just play on the photo of the balloon several pages back, because - why not.


----------



## TATTRAT

Getting back to 5/10


----------



## squirrels

Come back to us, visual echo!


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## R3d

Bonnet by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Gavjenks




----------



## bc_steve

boletus edulis by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## msgbmd2001

Sea turtle tracks leading back to the ocean


----------



## PixelRabbit

Well shoot, I JUST finished processing this and was going to sit on it for a bit, saw your title and thought it might echo and if it did I would throw caution to the wind and post it right away lol.  Guess I'm not going to sit on it now  

Communication


----------



## bc_steve

PixelRabbit said:


> Well shoot, I JUST finished processing this and was going to sit on it for a bit, saw your title and thought it might echo and if it did I would throw caution to the wind and post it right away lol.  Guess I'm not going to sit on it now
> 
> Communication



I like the diagonal lines the wires make


----------



## casey_2005

This is a neat game!


----------



## R3d

Geometry and colors




Starhill 6 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Nice lines


----------



## R3d

Sammy Adams by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## texkam




----------



## kathyt




----------



## Rick50




----------



## limr

Castle.



Edited: Grrrr :x I was originally going with 'Beach' from the previous picture but then I changed my mind to 'Castle.' I could have sworn I canceled the first message completely so I wouldn't get the mysterious thumbnail attachment that no one seems to know how to get rid of. Sorry for the extra pic. Just ignore the man behind the curtain. Nothin' to see here in no stinkin' thumbnails.


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Rick50




----------



## bc_steve

gyantse dzong (fortress) by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Gavjenks




----------



## limr




----------



## texkam




----------



## limr

Oooh, interesting. When I first saw this ^^^ I didn't see the 'echo' and then I went back to my picture and saw the same angles. Neat!


----------



## texkam

Thanks. I wondered if anyone would get it. : )


----------



## minicoop1985

Here, I'll give it a shot. Be gentle now... 




R1-04325-0028 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

More fence




Churchill Downs 023a2 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

the arch of the fence matches the arch of the louvre 






[/url] Arch of the Louvre by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele




----------



## EIngerson

Cave-5 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/url] The Peaks of Mont Saint-Michel by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sm4him




----------



## Braineack

Joe Hitt in B&amp;W (Film) by BraineackPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_2770-ASBS by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## shyanni




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_4123a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## limr




----------



## mishele




----------



## limr




----------



## texkam




----------



## limr

Okay, last one and then I'm going to bed!


----------



## bc_steve

rooftop cricket by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Rays of Paris by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## texkam

From Paris to Marfa.


----------



## R3d

Denison by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Rick50




----------



## bc_steve

suburban train, chennai by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0420_Lisbon_TramLine28FinalPoint von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## DragonHeart

Coat Rack @SFCommunity10 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

Oh hi there  I still love that one!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## R3d

Spirit Close by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

247_Neulietzegöricke von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## R3d

Green Rust by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Transition.jpg by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit

Hi Lee! Nice to see you!

Try again, maybe third time will be the charm


----------



## Demers18

PixelRabbit said:


> Hi Lee! Nice to see you!
> 
> Try again, maybe third time will be the charm




Hey Judy, Nice to see you too!

Is the pic showing up now? It's showing up on my screen or do you mean I'm too far off the mark?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Demers18 said:


> Hey Judy, Nice to see you too!
> 
> Is the pic showing up now? It's showing up on my screen or do you mean I'm too far off the mark?




Can't see the pic yet.


----------



## Demers18

PixelRabbit said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Judy, Nice to see you too!
> 
> Is the pic showing up now? It's showing up on my screen or do you mean I'm too far off the mark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's odd...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see the pic yet.
Click to expand...



Hmm that's odd... Are you on your computer?

Can you see this one?






[/URL] Transition.jpg by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit

I see that one but not the one in your OP, I wasn't on the computer but I am now and it's the same on both devices.
Oh and I had no doubt it would work


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ugh, both are showing now lol sorry!


----------



## LaFoto

074_22-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## kathyt




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] 2013_09_02_SYB_Playingwithlight0094.jpg by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## Rick50




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Culture by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MysticPhotography

Colorful feathers
(By no means a spectacular picture and was taken with my iphone of my Turkey and 'instragramed' but this topic was so fun I wanted to join) Hopefully I will have better things to add sometime.


----------



## EIngerson

A big eye.



Eyes by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Radiating from a centre...


----------



## MysticPhotography

Growing Yellow


----------



## bc_steve

Arizona by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

I don't think I played this one yet...


----------



## MysticPhotography

That's beautiful.


----------



## minicoop1985

I'm not competing with that.... lol

I will, however, continue the game. Clouds.




PB031512 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr




----------



## MysticPhotography

I swear I will go out and bring my actual camera and start playing around but for now, iphone instagram pics is what ya get haha


----------



## minicoop1985

Trees




Smaller-172109 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

NebeltagFeb09_07 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## ste77

Fog


----------



## LaFoto

Venice




267_Venedig_Gondole von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tight Knot

Kayak at sunset - I would rate this as a 5 in "closeness connection" to the previous photo


----------



## snowbear

No sun, but . . .


----------



## Tight Knot

Nice shot snowbear

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smithdan

Coming Home....


----------



## R3d

Sail Cruise 1 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Cruise ship




0251_früherAbend_Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tight Knot

Rooftops


----------



## ste77

Scotland Roof - Thurso


----------



## LaFoto

405_29-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tight Knot

I had to get away from the roofs


----------



## LaFoto

I'm glad my photo could help you there, TK


----------



## Tight Knot

LaFoto said:


> I'm glad my photo could help you there, TK



Thanks LaFoto, much appreciated


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## R3d

Austin 400 Pirelli World Challenge by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Tight Knot said:


> Nice shot snowbear



Thank you.  That was from Campobello Island, NB; fog had started rolling in when I saw the boat (out of Bar Harbor, ME).


----------



## limr




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## bc_steve

Nevada by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

empty3b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Also no people




taj mahal by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## OrionsByte




----------



## LaFoto

0898 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Happy Friday.


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_0268a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Rick50




----------



## bc_steve

I thought this thread needed a revival.  Here is a random shot of a bush road from work last summer.


----------



## LaFoto

061_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## kathyt

(sorry for the logo)


----------



## Gallon




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## LaFoto

OK, I'll echo my own photo here:




S-shaped snake von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## JustJazzie

Food.


----------



## Mr.EightA

Food


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I may be the only who sees this echo, and then I'm gonna feel like an idiot...but it won't be the first time in my life that has happened. :lmao:


----------



## JustJazzie

sm4him said:


> Okay, I may be the only who sees this echo, and then I'm gonna feel like an idiot...but it won't be the first time in my life that has happened. :lmao:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/24369838@N07/10316698593/




Believe it or not- I see it!!  (I think)


----------



## MrSleepin

here's a mildly cropped pic of a tensile test of 17-4 stainless steel welded with 309L filler wire... it made it to 105kpsi before it popped. these blocks are about 5/8" thick and about 3/4" tall




17-4with309filler by MrSleepin (Nick Garcia), on Flickr


----------



## Mr.EightA

itsy bitsy by Mr.EightA, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## JustJazzie

Abstract?


----------



## kathyt

Color


----------



## MrSleepin

DSC_1961 by MrSleepin (Nick Garcia), on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Mr.EightA

Untitled by Mr.EightA, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sm4him

I'm tempted to just do one of MY waterdrop/oil drop pictures, but this is the one that I immediately thought of when I saw Corrina's photo (maybe because I just took it this week&#8230:




Jan14_3877editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## pez




----------



## charlie76




----------



## sm4him

DSC_0795editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Had to go deep into the archives for this one:


----------



## MrSleepin

CobblestoneBW by MrSleepin (Nick Garcia), on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## snowbear

Film scan


----------



## bc_steve




----------



## LaFoto

Not sure if everyone can see the echo here, but I immediately had to think of this photo of mine when I saw Steve's photo above:


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## manaheim

sm4him said:


> DSC_0795editweb by sm4him, on Flickr



That was a very clever transition.


----------



## LaFoto

The hair colour doesn't QUITE match... unfortunately. But that's what I went for.




480_Manchester von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## snowbear




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Mr.EightA

IMG_1499 by Mr.EightA, on Flickr


----------



## fokker




----------



## Bend The Light

6-4-2013 What She Saw by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Green eyes!


----------



## Tight Knot




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Tight Knot




----------



## bc_steve




----------



## bribrius

View attachment 65182 look what i had from out back. tree branches and horns


----------



## minicoop1985

Trees.




---_0046 by longm1985, on Flickr

This one's a bit tough because it LOOKS tilted, but, in fact, isn't.


----------



## Tight Knot

3


----------



## acparsons

A couple in the snow.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bend The Light

29-12-2012 Mick Grimes by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Going for gray here.




Smaller-172121 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

Another kind of gray


----------



## Bend The Light

My daughter dressing up...




10Nov2013 Ruby oriental by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

A flowery costume.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## acparsons




----------



## sleist




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## sleist




----------



## pez

_______________________


----------



## LaFoto

Colourful knickknack in a shop window (actually they are sweets), here avoiding the reflections...




0355_spätererAbend_Visby_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Colors


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## SpikeyJohnson

Angles ftw!



Prismatic by spikeyj37, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

15Feb2014 Rose Bowl - Leeds by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## acparsons




----------



## pez

View attachment 68765


----------



## acparsons




----------



## Tight Knot




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## acparsons




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

^^^ damn you...hehe!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## acparsons




----------



## snowbear




----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Location.


----------



## Bend The Light

Reading the Names by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_9851bw by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Bend The Light

The Kids and the Corn Snake by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## pez




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_9885-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

B/W and "dusty" 



Old Basement by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_1888bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Best thread on TPF!


----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_3276bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Oooh, fun; I haven't played in a long while!



Oct25 2012 (28)web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Edited: Gah! Too slow. Sharon got there first. So I'm changing mine to echo hers instead of Pixie's.




Day 324 - Reflected tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Oh hi ladies! 



IMG_3983-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

water limbs and leaves





sunset log by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Evening glare off the water and trees.




Day 111 - Sun and fence by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

From this morning :



IMG_7087bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

From Saturday





webbed by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

Oops, Bitter beat me to it with a cool chandelier!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Let's try this one....




IMG_0496bw1-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I think you've all been playing long enough, that you should step up your game, and avoid lake, lake, trees, trees, spider web, spider web.

The whole point is to echo, not mirror same subjects. 
Like the last two (web/chandelier)...very similar pattern and composition, COMPLETELY different subjects.
Yes, it's more difficult. But it is supposed to make you think.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I think you've all been playing long enough, that you should step up your game, and avoid lake, lake, trees, trees, spider web, spider web.
> 
> The whole point is to echo, not mirror same subjects.
> Like the last two (web/chandelier)...very similar pattern and composition, COMPLETELY different subjects.
> Yes, it's more difficult. But it is supposed to make you think.



Boy, am I ever glad I decided NOT to post that spiderweb with dew picture, for just that reason!
I really LIKE the challenge of finding visual connections in photos with very different subjects. But, not having played in a bit, I find my skills are really rusty, too, so I'm struggling with really spotting those visual connections! (or, at least, spotting them before someone else has already posted!)


----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_2915bw by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Oops. Nevermind. Ninja'd again.

:lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit

sm4him said:


> Oops. Nevermind. Ninja'd again.
> 
> :lmao:


Oops sorry! (I saw it and saw the echo if that helps? lol)


----------



## minicoop1985

This one might be a bit harder to see...



Calatrava 2 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

I'm having a terrible time finding the photos I want! 



Sept15_2012 (199)editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## PixelRabbit

Purple Chaos12x12-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

how's this for out of the box.



Yukon fireworks-5 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

PA110878 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## minicoop1985

Street lights



Fox River Mills at night by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Buildings. :er:


----------



## Rick50

Lights..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## pez




----------



## limr

I chose to ignore the obvious black cat link and instead went with "petals."




Hydrangea 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

DC Arboretum by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

IMG_1471 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I chose to ignore the obvious black cat link and instead went with "petals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrangea 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr



That was a lovely echo!


----------



## ronlane

yellow and black





Lamborghini 1 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

Headlight/2 primary colors



Alex&#x27;s Mustang by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Ford:




Day 282 - Ford by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

vintage/transportation





Railway museum-20 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Smoke:




Summertime by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

We can stay on smoke: Old west reenactment.




Guthrie walk-34 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## terri

^^  Those are always fun, aren't they?  


I'll play - old building:


----------



## minicoop1985

I'll play. Windows.



City life by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Grid:




Day 277 - Wine rack by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_3185a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Fabric


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## pez




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## LaFoto

3274_SigsarveStrand_wsz-frame by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## sm4him

DSC_0004editweb by sm4him, on Flickr

Well, I see it anyway&#8230;


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_5063bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

That b&w grainy effect.





Street set with film - 1 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

b&w outdoors



Spirit of Jefferson and Riverfront 210a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Opryland_Dec2012 (22)edit_web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Christmas (and lights.)




Santa resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Funny resemblance


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## limr

Shape of the beard pulling towards the right:




Blown out trees resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

You're so far out of the box you had you had to leave  a trail of cookie crumbs to find your way back. :er:


----------



## PixelRabbit

IMG_1417bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You're so far out of the box you had you had to leave  a trail of cookie crumbs to find your way back. :er:



And this is a bad thing?


----------



## Derrel

[    The Merry Go-round in The Woods.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]

The Merry Go-round in The Woods


----------



## pez




----------



## sm4him

flare...



Sept152012_0211web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

color and the flare




Saturday sunrise 1 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

Sunset and water



Key West Sunset by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Msteelio91

Sharp line/sunset



Desert Sunset by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

Centered Light


----------



## terri

Another kind of centered light (but with a plant).    :razz:     

This is a lith print.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## oldhippy

Mimosa bosoms


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto

Too close, I'm afraid...


----------



## pthrift

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Sub'd:thumbsup:


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Man at work.


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## Bend The Light

1-4-2012 Zebra Jumping Spider by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Rough surface....


----------



## Tight Knot




----------



## minicoop1985

Pink by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## pez




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## sleist




----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## minicoop1985

There's birds there. I swear.



Paradise by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

radhanagar sunset by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto

Nebel_Dez2013_05 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr

Quite "immediate echo" ...


----------



## Bend The Light

Old Moore Receeding Pylon Symmetry by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## limr

Foggy morning by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## W.Y.Photo

limr said:


> Foggy morning by limrodrigues, on Flickr












^accidentally for that image




Rick50 said:


>


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_1496.jpg by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto

2553_MoorBeiBlåLagune_wsz-frame by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Georgetown020114 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## jake337




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_4278-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_f90_crane4 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## snowbear

DPI_Demo-B by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## LaFoto

Again too close an echo, I'm afraid...


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto

329_Selçuk-Museum by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Vince.1551

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## LaFoto

0100_12-June_Chicago by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Fun mirror by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_DSC_1744 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sleist




----------



## sm4him

A bit of a stretch, maybe, but I see it, so I'm including it.


----------



## LaFoto

I can only sort of "match" that one one by one, but someone else might want to truly "echo" this one from here?




Droplets4 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Heather Koch




----------



## Rick50




----------



## Philmar

butterfly pupae, La Paz Gardens, Costa Rica


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sm4him




----------



## mishele

IMG_9720-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

MAMarkt_Flaschen by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear




----------



## LaFoto

2162_VamlingboKyrka_wsz-frame by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bc_steve

ladybug vs aphid 2006 by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Heather Koch

Macrox10-1934 by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## Philmar

^^^LOL!!


----------



## Philmar

lonely Beetle bug - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Philmar

curious donkey approaches me in Petra, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Herding Goats at Bagan by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

casually dressed goat - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## LaFoto

OK, can't be helped. I MUST post this photo now (although it is too close to really be a Visual Echo)...




059_LevadaWalk_Boaventura by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

sheep loading by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Maisleger by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Mike S.

Color and tires.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## acparsons

Back from the grave


----------



## LaFoto

VisualEcho_Stange by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

VASH-EC#4 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

VisualEcho_Hanging by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sashbar




----------



## jake337




----------



## bc_steve

Really???  everyone else I met was very nice ... by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons




----------



## LaFoto

VisualEcho_FünfGrazien by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## limr

Shopping for a suit by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

chinese tourists by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

German Tourists by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg

^
If they're really Germans, they must be incognito - otherwise, where are the socks?!


----------



## LaFoto

So let's assume they travelled incognito. They are Germans, all right, socks or no socks.


----------



## Philmar

mummified child - Mummy Museum in Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## acparsons




----------



## pyzik

Puppy brains! by Pyzik, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

I'm gonna be the annoying person who tries to get us back on track here: The point of this thread is not MATCHING, but ECHOING a photo.
We're falling into a a very repetitive pattern here, one person matching the previous one. 
Visual ECHO is about finding some visual element of the previous photo, and echoing it in the one we post. 

This one is a reach, but it's an attempt to get us away from the matching pattern…I'm going for the translucent amber in the child's eyes…


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Hola amigo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

kids on the trek by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## Philmar

Caribana - good times &amp; good friends by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Philmar

Asleep, oblivious to the huge market being set up around him - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_3778a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## jake337




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## pez




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## SquarePeg

Reviving this thread because I love it!  See post 1 for rules.  



 

Previous post = 8


----------



## waday

Wildwood-356 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## waday

Ecuador-434 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DSC_0385.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## waday




----------



## deeky

I loved this game!




IMG_7603a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Abstract 1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dave442




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## waday




----------



## limr

The chair by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear




----------



## oldhippy

_DSC6258-Edit-Edit by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@oldhippy  I think you will even recognize this place


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## snowbear




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## snowbear

The Bell at Drum Point Light by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## smithdan




----------



## zulu42




----------



## pez




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## smithdan




----------



## pez




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## zombiesniper

Sunset by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## zulu42




----------



## SquarePeg

@zulu42 not sure there’s an answer for that one.


----------



## smithdan




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Gary A.

You echoed yourself?


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> You echoed yourself?



yeah I was bored.  guess I'm the only one who likes this echo thread.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> You echoed yourself?


She forgot to take her meds


----------



## waday

Power Plant by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> She forgot to take her meds



And you can just go echo _your _self.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> Power Plant by Wade, on Flickr



Love that.  The long shutter made that smoke look so cool...


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Plant by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that.  The long shutter made that smoke look so cool...
Click to expand...

Thank you! It was like 4 minutes or some such with a 10-stop filter. It was also like sub-zero with wind. The wife and dog were in the car watching me. 

Also, I remember Roxy trying to get IN the river, and thinking about how she avoids puddles when it rains... not sure her thinking on that one...


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> She forgot to take her meds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can just go echo _your _self.
Click to expand...

You know I was being silly, right?


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> She forgot to take her meds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can just go echo _your _self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I was being silly, right?
Click to expand...


Yes of course.  I did mark your post as funny.  I just the the echo yourself bit was funny too.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> She forgot to take her meds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can just go echo _your _self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I was being silly, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course.  I did mark your post as funny.  I just the the echo yourself bit was funny too.
Click to expand...

I noticed that later. The phone app doesn't show that


----------



## snowbear

Yack, yack, yack. 




Chalk Point power plant.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> She forgot to take her meds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can just go echo _your _self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I was being silly, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course.  I did mark your post as funny.  I just the the echo yourself bit was funny too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that later. The phone app doesn't show that
Click to expand...


I’ve never used the phone app.  I use my browser on my phone. Works great.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## waday

Ecuador-687 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## smithdan




----------



## acparsons

DSC_5254 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Roger Wade

sossusvlei Namibia by Roger Wade, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_0392b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Tutu by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

With all the people on this forum that have huge catalogues of photos I would think this thread would get more play.  There’s a similar theme on another forum that is probably the most popular thread...  Maybe my last photo was too abstract to echo?  anyway, it’s one of my favorite threads so I will have to echo my own photo to try to get it going again.


----------



## waday

Portrait by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## waday




----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## waday




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_0458.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## waday




----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


>



I love when it takes a minute to get the echo.


----------



## Jeff15

I did not see it at first.....


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## waday




----------



## SquarePeg

Photo ball by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Derrel




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## waday

Minolta Maxxum 7000 - Kodak 400TX-1 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Container ship at anchor Columbia River, Astoria, Oregon.


----------



## SquarePeg

CharlesFall15_8433a by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## NGH

CarrotRoom-89430011.jpg by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## otherprof




----------



## otherprof

​


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## snowbear

Hay Maze by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Round Bales, west of Philomath, Oregon.


----------



## Jeff15

Loch Lomond Scotland


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## zulu42




----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## otherprof




----------



## Derrel




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Derrel




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## waday




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## waday




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## waday




----------



## SquarePeg

Connemara pony by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Paint horses, Nikon D1, 180 AF lens, focused manually


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## snowbear

Moongate by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## waday




----------



## SquarePeg

Galway street musicians


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## NGH

LondonStreetArt-0742 by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Glasgow street art


----------



## waday




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## waday




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## waday




----------



## snowbear

Maps by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Derrel

Rail fence... boots...


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## NGH

Deadwood
 by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Quiet by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Mirror Lake, Alaska


----------



## smithdan

..time to get this thread up and away again.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_3862.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Love this thread!  I tried to find it a few times and could not remember the title.


----------



## SquarePeg

Fall local color by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## smithdan




----------



## SquarePeg

Rockport 2020 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice candles on a Balmy Beach jetty - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

UticaMillsCB2.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

_CAT2913 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Balloon guy towering over the children - Beaches Easter Parade by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## snowbear

EMS Balloons by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------

